# =][= Rumours Roundup : Tau Empire - Updated : 18/03/2013



## MadCowCrazy

Predictions Section

Rumoured Release Schedule
April 2013

General Codex Information
Author: Latest rumour says Vetock, earlier said Phil Kelly or Robin Cruddace
State: Everything is done

Rules
Nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
Commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops
Ethereal unlocks fire warriors
Shaper unlocks kroot
Demiurg commander

HQ
*Shas'O:*
-Stealth armour option (XV22 as worn by Commander Shadowsun?)

*Generic*
Shield Generator
The shield generator functions exactly like the shadowfield for the dark eldar, 2+ until missed
Shield generator makes the model Eternal Warrior until he fails his save so ignores the first instant kill

*Ethereal*
-Increased BS
-Preferred Enemy
-Buffs to units they join

*Demiurge Ancient*

*Kroot Master Shaper*
-Minor psychic powers

Elite
*XV8 'Crisis' Battlesuit Team*
-Completely redesigned (not just recut sprues and ankle tweaks), less boxy and including a 'morphic weapon'
-Mostly same stats but now 3 wounds
-Comes with every gun option and you can choose what weapon systems you fire every round
-Cost around 60pt per model
-Squad size max 5
-Hit and Run
-Pick 2 guns and a skill or 2 skills and a gun
-New models with interchangeable arms similar to Killa Kanz

*Stealth Team*
-Stealth suit mechanics may change
-Advanced scout unit similar to pathfinders

*Demiurge*
-Equal to Banshees without the scream

Troop
*Fire Warrior Team*
-BS increased to 4
-Firewarrior carbine to get a grenade launcher (either explosive or EMP)

*Kroot Carnivore Squad*
-Kroot fieldcraft rule - presumably switched to Stealth and Infiltrate USR 
-Maybe minor psychic powers for Shapers or Shaper like character this is something Ghost has heard from other people and not stated directly 
-Light armor saves (6+)
-Kroot shaper will allow for the unit to have a special genetic trait.
-Kroot shaper might get minor psychic powers

*Demiurge*
-Equal to Banshees without the scream, might be Elite only

Dedicated Transport
*Devilfish Troop Carrier*
-Can no longer transport Kroot

*Dropship*
-Can carry 15 models, 10 models and 2 battlesuits, or 5 battlesuits

*Kroot specific transport*

Fast Attack
*Gun Drone Squadron*

*Pathfinder Team*
-Will act as a type of Tau Commando infantry

*Piranha Light Skimmer Team*

*Vespid Stingwings*
-Assault unit

Heavy Support
*XV88 Broadside Battlesuit Team*
-Can take network markerlights instead of the missiles on their arms
-One markerlight can fire the seekers off one model

*Sniper Drone Team*

*Hammerhead Gunship*
-Railgun: Draws a line across the table hitting everything under it. Multiple penetration through vehicles, only stopped by a glancing hit.

*Vespid Heavy unit*
Heavy weapons of some sort

*Sky Ray Missile Defence Gunship*
-Better choice of missiles
-Seeker missile S6 AP4 Blast
-Choose the missile type at the beginning of the game
-Despite the payload its main role will still be target marking.
-Seekers replenish and are no longer one use items
-Missiles always hit side armour
-Can only fire 1 seeker per round

Special Characters
Note: If rumour is true we should see the return of:
*Aun'va* - Master of the Undying Spirit
*Aun'Shi* - Blade Masters
*O'Shovah* - Commander Farsight
*O'Shaserra* - Commander Shadowsun

New Special Characters
*Iceheart*
-Demiurg Special Character

New Units
*Heavy Support Platform*
-Immobile
-Deep Striked
-Heavy Weapon and Crew
-Rail and Ion Cannon
-Missile Launcher

*Kroot Transport*

*Dropship*
-Can carry 15 models, 10 models and 2 battlesuits, or 5 battlesuits

*Assault Skimmer*
-Size between Piranha and Hammerhead
-Fast
-Skimmer
-Open Topped (Assault Vehicle)
-Assault after Flat-Out
-Drop Troops along path (similar to Storm Raven)
-Dedicated Transport option for a new unit

*Remora Drones*
-Flyer

*Fighter*
-Flyer
-Named after a snake (My bet is on Viper or Cobra)
-Has a networked marker light like item/weapon that can stack
-4 missiles
-Options for rail guns or gattling cannons
-No transport.

*Snipersuits*

*"Ubersuit" rumoured to be called Riptide*
-Battletech/Mechwarrior sort of thing (probably Dreadknight sized), with a special 'ridiculous' ability that lets it rain down shooting if it stands still.
Looks a bit like one of the Battletech Mechs that is named after an ancient weapon.
-The Battletech Mech in question is the Warhammer IIC mech (no joke about the name.) one of the unseen mechs in the battletech universe. The suit itself is quite big, not quite dreadknight sized but it can "brace".....yes Matt Ward does play Spacemarine. The trouble is that it will be competing against Broadsides, Skyrays and Hammerheads, all of which have improved, a lot.

*Demiurge*
Demiurg have 1 HQ, 1 troop and maybe 1 else. Presumably the Elite choice mentioned elsewhere
Demiurg ancients are a thing Probably HQ, but could also be the elite unit
Possible Demiurg elite choice

Demiurg Ancients: Think of them as cranky old wise men who saw the Imperium in its infancy. They have seen the Eldar come and go, and thought it was just another decadent empire, though they normally take hundreds of years to make a decision. The tau have something special the demiurg like.
Demiurg are "equal to banshees without the scream" so presumably anti-armour close combat, or at least have that as an option. This might also be elite unit rather than the troop one, or be a unit that does both - like a kit that would let you make Boyz and Ard Boyz (or Dwarfs and Longbeards). An elite unit, but being an upgrade to a troop slot to keep out the way of the battlesuits.

Demiurg are apparently a lot less Dwarfish than the initial concepts, instead being more like little stone golems (Ozruk from WoW was mentioned)
As a tongue in cheek nod to the fate of the squats, there is a named Demiurg (who may or may not make it as a SC) who survived fighting Tyranids and personally killed a large monster by drilling his way out after being "Swallowed up by the 'Nids"
This Demiurg is aware that the Ethereals have some kind of power over the Tau (maybe other races too) but not the Demiurg, who have presumably signed up for political reasons and of their own free will

Demiurg and one other new race join the army, the latter being something bizarre or at least something we've not seen before. 

*Vespids*
They get a heavy version (in addition to the assault unit) with some sort of heavy weapons. 

*Kroot*
Kroot get an additional unit
No Knarloc riders,though perhaps something big (new WFB monster-szied) for the Kroot

Model Releases
All current metal sets to be plastic (Pathfinders, Krootox, Vespids)
4 box sets, and 4 blisters in wave 1
Demiurg plastic box
Battlesuit plastic box (maybe including sniper and broadside)
Vespid plastic box (redesign that looks much cooler)
Assault transport(?)
Plastic Barracuda

Demiurg ancient blister
New Tau SC blister

Other
*Drones*
No longer bought as wargear
They are bought as a unit and then divided as you see fit at the start of the match
You can mix your drones when bought for the point cost needed
This addresses the Drone Squadrons etc as an option.

*Shield Generator*
-Only team leaders can take a shield generator. Functions exactly like the DE Shadowfield, 2+ invulnerable save until the first failed save at which point it ceases to work.

*Markerlight*
One Markerlight can fire the seekers off one model

4E prototypes now standard equipment for all suits.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Tau
DD/MM/YYYY
25/04/2012
Tau rumours are hard to come by at the moment so when scraping the barrel I saw this, not really a reliable rumour but it brings out an interesting point. Could we have some people going to their local GWs and simply ask if it'd be a good idea to order Farsight or if the employees would recommend waiting a few months?
Source


Puscifer said:


> Just went into my local store to order a Tau Commander and Commander Farsight.
> 
> Got "advised" to wait a couple of months instead of buying them today.
> 
> Now that to me suggests one of two things...
> 
> A) New sculpts for the new Codex.
> 
> B) They are going Finecast with them.
> 
> I can't see a reason why someone would advise anyone not to buy something, unless they knew a product was getting updated.



23/04/2012
An interesting release schedule rumour popped up today, including some 6E starter box content rumours.



DrLove42 said:


> OK so I went to a comp last weekend (yesterday in fact ).
> At this I had a chat with a guy who until recently used to be a GW manager. He talked with me a bit about upcoming stuff.
> 
> Now I know this seems like the least credible source in history (better than my brothers friends sister works at a printing company though) but other people from the club he'd come from say hes usually been right about his rumours;
> 
> May
> Next wave Necrons. Also a suprise wave of fliers (the DE Voidraven, Necron Fliers, an Ork Fightabomba and a aircraft for regular marines. Maybe stuff for other races wasn't sure)at the end of the month, with rules in WD
> 
> DA
> Next Book.- Preorder at end of may for beginning on June release
> 
> 6th Ed
> End of June.
> 
> 6th Ed starter box
> Will not be released in the traditional pre-UK games day slot, and will likely be earlier (when he didn't say)
> 
> Chaos vs DA. DA includes 5 Ravenwing, 5 Deathwing, some Tac Marines and a Deathwing Commander.
> 
> Chaos includes some chosen, a sorceror and a boatload of cultists (He did say he didn't see a Dread - which is against every other rumour thus far I think - But he did admit only seeing some of the sprues- Sorceror also opens up possibilites of those plastic Plaguebearers we've heard about before)
> 
> Chaos
> Will be before the box set, supposedly preorders up at the end of July.
> 
> Tau
> November.
> 
> He claimed GW are trying to release 3 codexes and the main rule book this year, in addition to another fantasy book and the hobbit stuff, so releases may seem more closely packed than we're used to
> 
> As I said, credibiltiy seems laughable, but I believed him. Maybe that makes me an idiot. We'll just to wait and see.....


27/03/2012
Finally some new rumours, after being dead for a while we finally get a small rumour


Harry said:


> we get both Tau and Eldar next year and they both come with Flyers.





Straightsilver said:



> I would say Tau early 2013, and Eldar late 2013, but every time I hear about Tau I add about a year on now


11/12/2011
Some more from Jared Van Kell, not much new but at least it's something.


Jared Van Kell said:


> The Tau codex belongs to Cruddace, lets get that fact straight. That is all I am going to say on that issue.
> 
> Black Templars on the other hand was always going to be Phil Kelly's pet project. The only way Ward or Cruddace would ever get the Black Templars codex off him would be to prise the rough drafts out from his cold...dead...hands.
> Unless of course they offered him the Dwarf Army Book...............(whistles innocently).
> 
> Some of these rumours [WF- In regards to rumor sumary posted up on BOLS - most of which were taken from Warseer] are spot on others not so spot on. 4 generic HQs are the Tau Commander, Tau Ethereal, Kroot Master Shaper and Demiurg Ancient. Blisters are, as far as I am aware, a new Tau Ethereal, Demiurg Ancient and 2 special character blisters.
> 
> I've also heard that the Skyray will be getting a better choice of missiles in addition to the Seeker missile which is believed to be S6 AP4 Blast, however you have to choose the missile type at the beginning of the game so you cannot mix and match. Despite the payload ts main role will still be target marking.
> 
> The Demiurg Special character is apparently the one called Iceheart.
> 
> The Battletech Mech in question is the Warhammer IIC mech (no joke about the name.) one of the unseen mechs in the battletech universe. The suit itself is quite big, not quite dreadknight sized but it can "brace".....yes Matt Ward does play Spacemarine. The trouble is that it will be competing against Broadsides, Skyrays and Hammerheads, all of which have improved, a lot.
> 
> Regarding the "HQ unlocks troops" rumour - Well from what I can understand from the mechanic is this. A particular troop type is associated with a particular HQ but in doing so confers a special ability on those troop types.
> 
> Tau Ethereal - Unlocks Tau Firewarrior teams.
> Tau Fire Commander - Unlocks Tau XV8 Crisis Battlesuit teams.
> Kroot Shaper - Unlocks Kroot Carnivore squads.
> Demiurg Ancient - Unlocks Demiurg Warrior squads.
> 
> I can understand the thought process behind the mechanic from what I know of the basic fluff regarding the Tau.
> 
> However I would have thought that Firewarriors would have always remained as basic troops and an Ethereal would have unlocked Honour Guard but it seems from the snippets of info I've been able to peice together that an Ethereal confers Preferred Enemy (Everything) and BS4 on those Firewarrior squads he leads making Honour Guard redundant.
> 
> All that I can say is known about the Demiurg is that they are the Tau's main anti-MEQ unit. How effective they are I cannot say.
> 
> Actually you might be surprised. My sources and the several other rumour mongers have started indicating that Templars might actually be next followed by Tau, this is normally a sign for me that what I am hearing is correct but with recent developments such things are by no means certain.
> 
> I have however recently discovered that the Tau are in the proofreading stage of development which means that the codex is written but it has not yet quite gone to the printers. Now this means that all GW have to do is give the nod and the codex can be printed in numbers pretty quickly. All they then have to do is ramp up the advertisement, distribution and product support and we have them ready to go for our very much enjoyment.


25/10/2011
Finally some good rumours, it's been a while but we have some interesting stuff here
Source


> It looks like Tau are set to be released right before 6th edition hits. The Demiurg are in, as is yet another undisclosed ally. also thrown in there is a small space marine bit, Dark Angels are not in the 6th edition starter box.
> 
> After last weeks bad set of rumors on Tau, I dug up what the rumor should of been. These rumors I dug up were conversations in the forums about a Tau release. These bits of rumors were all given to us Saturday and Sunday in response to the Tau are Imminent rumors. Thankfully something of substance was delivered.
> 
> 
> So with these rumors, I can easily see that there is a codex between now and an early summer Tau release.
> 
> Please Remember that these are rumors, and to apply salt.
> 
> Frgt/10
> All the new Tau models are done; Dave Thomas worked on them for roughly 18 months and he's finished them all now.
> 
> They're just waiting for a releases slot, I don't now when that is but my guess it is has since been locked in since I found out this info.
> 
> via Harry
> As you know I don't know much about 40K and so couldn't possibly shed any light on what it might be but ....
> ... amongst other things ... Dave has been working on something pretty big. (Helpful as always. )
> 
> Also Frgt/10 is correct in that Dave Thomas has been exclusiely on Tau for 18 months but he is not 100% correct. Whilst MOST of the models are done. My understanding is Dave Thomas still had some bits and bobs to do. (i am guessing finishing characters?)
> 
> But even so that means they could be in the next six months.
> (But I am not expecting them quite this soon).
> 
> I have them for the early summer in my, constantly updated, release schedule as the release right before 6th Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question asked by KarlPedder
> 
> Obviously you are free to not answer or may not know but there is only one thing I want to know how many new alien auxilaries and I don't mean new units of Vespid/Kroot I mean new species? Pretty please
> 
> 
> 
> More.
> OK, OK ... What I heard was ... 'The Empire is expanding to include More races' (Plural)
> 
> So that would suggest at least two "More".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question asked by Schelle
> 
> I am not starting any rumours here, but aren't chaos coming out around the new 40k rule book, which is rumoured for release next summer.
> I believe someone started a rumour a couple of months ago, cannot remember who, stating that chaos would be the first (hardback???) release for the new rulebook.
> The starter set(s) are Chaos and Dark Angels.
> Apparently Imperial Guard renegade armies will be a part of the Chaos release.
> Once again, do not slaughter me for starting a false rumour, I am just quoting what someone else wrote a couple of months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate to burst your bubble but its not dark angels
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two four-armed creatures drawn up in concepts. I think the idea of a four-armed mercenary was however, nabbed for the Dark Eldar Sslyth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

09/04/2011
More Tau rumours from Tabitha
Source


Tabitha said:


> Ethereal’s are still wet paper bags in combat BUT they are now a lot more useful. Think of the Ethereal like a Really Good Buff from a video game. It’s easily dispelled (by killing it) but until it dies it can (depending on a few things) make any number of various units better. It’s sort of like a guard CCS guy with orders, but with more flexibility. So while Ethereal’s wont be killing things, they will be making people who do kill things do it a lot better.
> 
> Fire warriors are still BS 3 yes, but there are ways to make that less sucky then it sounds. And considering your shooting a S5 rifle it really isn’t that bad anyway.
> 
> Also this: Some special characters let you take units from other FOC slots as troops. This applies mostly to elites/fast attack options which are basically infantry anyway. But you still have fire warriors and other troop options as normal.
> 
> So think of it like this: You take special alien guy Biff. Special alien guy Biffs normal alien guys are an elite option that wears heavy armor and doesn’t suck in melee. But you want to spend your elite slots on flowers. So with special alien guy biff, you can take his guys as troops. BUT if you don’t take special alien guy Biff then you can always take his guys as elites.
> 
> 
> I wish I had more to share with all of you guys, but most of the stuff I heard about the Tau (a race I that I dislike almost everything about; Kroot however are awesome) came up in conversation whilst I was chatting with one of my friends across the pond about Sisters, an army I am actually interested in. When I speak with him again I will ask more about them, though to be honest I don’t really know anyone who really collects tau, nor do I collect tau myself, so I am not really sure what to ask.


08/04/2011
Some more Tau rumours
Source


akblu7p said:


> Rumors of what I have been hearing are as follows (and i’ve heard it from multiple sources):
> 
> 1) Kroot HQ is in the works!
> 2) Kroot to get own transport (devilfish will no longer beable to transport Kroot)
> 3) Kroot will get light armor saves (6+)
> 4) Kroot shaper will allow for the unit to have a special genetic trait.
> 5) Firewarrior carbine to get a grenade launcher (either explosive or EMP)
> 6) Vespids to get reworked
> 7) Vespids to get a Heavy unit
> 8) Firewarrior BS changed to 4
> 9) Crisis suits will get “hit and run” ability
> 10) Various changes to Firewarrior equipment
> 11) Various changes to Crisis suit equipment
> 12) New Prototypes
> 13) 4th edition prototypes will be changed to “standard” equipment for all suits
> 14) All HQ’s can act as a commander
> 15) New type of “Heavy” battlesuit (new prototype of the broadside)
> 16) Stealth suits will be changed to a advanced scout unit similar to pathfinders
> 17) Pathfinders will be changed to act as a type of Tau Commando infantry


05/04/2011
Small compilation of the most recent rumours regarding the Tau
Source


Stinger989 said:


> Some new info about the upcoming tau, again this is just rumours so take as you will.
> 
> HQ choices are used to unlock units for troops, so a commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops, an etheral unlocks fire warriors, shaper unlocks kroot, demiurg commander for demiurg as troops.
> 
> crisis suits-
> mostly same stats but now 3 wounds
> come with every gun option and you can choose what weapon systems you fire every round. cost (land speeder + extra HB) per model, squad size max 5
> 
> broadsides-
> can take network markerlights instead of the missiles on their arms
> more later.
> 
> Via Ghosts of War
> I can vouche for Stinger as we were at Adepticon this weekend together.
> 
> Also a few things it looks like he missed.
> 
> Only the commander can take a shield generator. The shield generator functions exactly like the shadowfield for the dark eldar. 2+ until missed
> 
> Also...
> Drones are no longer bought as wargear. They are bought as a unit and then divided as you see fit that the start of the match. You can mix your drones when bought for the point cost needed. This addresses the Drone Squadrens etc as an option.
> 
> So you could see who your playing and decided if your shield drones are needed more on the crisis or the broadsides.
> 
> One markerlight can fire the seekers off one model. Seekers replentish and are no longer one use items. = Skyrays will be the new WIN (only able to fire one model a round.. so no chain firing tons of missiles off a skyray)
> 
> He is right, nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
> 
> I was a bit stunned to hear the above, and if it wasnt from the same source as the Grey Knight rumors that Stinger had.. I would have called BS. But I would bank on it.
> 
> Tau = the death of MECH





Stinger989 said:


> Lol thanks gow I was gonna slowly release more but that works too. Another small part added to the shield generator is it makes the model eternal warrior until he fails his save so ignores the first instant kill. Only the team leader can take it though
> 
> Yes skyrays will be the new god tank as missiles always hit side armor so mech will be a very hard army to fight with against tau.
> 
> More to come as I get some games in against the new book.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Updated with all the new stuff I could find, if I missed something please let me know.
Send me a pm with a link to the missing information.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Demiurg were refuted by several of the more reliable rumormongers since last fall, I'd have expected you to migrate them out by now. They are certainly one of the oldest rumours, but only recently have they been dismissed.

Additional rumors: Remora Drone codex entry. (I do not personally believe this as I am sure we're only getting 1 flyer and that is the Barracuda - however, I could imagine GW writing the Remora into the codex and not release a plastic kit, leaving 2 fliers in the book but just 1 kit.)

EDIT: And I find it impossible that they would release a stand-alone Krootox kit. Unless they made Krootox very powerful they wouldn't shift them on their lives. If they do make Krootox in plastic, they are making a completely re-worked Kroot box altogether, complete with hounds and krootox. And no, they'd never make Krootox finecast short of a stopgap solution just because of the amount of material bulk that goes into one.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Could you provide a link to the Remora Drone rumour?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> Could you provide a link to the Remora Drone rumour?


http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?353947-Tau-Rumor-Refresh


----------



## Jacobite

MetalHandkerchief said:


> EDIT: And I find it impossible that they would release a stand-alone Krootox kit. Unless they made Krootox very powerful they wouldn't shift them on their lives. If they do make Krootox in plastic, they are making a completely re-worked Kroot box altogether, complete with hounds and krootox. And no, they'd never make Krootox finecast short of a stopgap solution just because of the amount of material bulk that goes into one.


Whats the amount of materials used to produce a kit got to do with anything? GW has put large models into Finecast before:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440042a&prodId=prod1630137a

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440232a&prodId=prod1190036a

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440279a&prodId=prod1160096a

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440279a&prodId=prod1460209a

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440235a&prodId=prod1630058a


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Jacobite said:


> Whats the amount of materials used to produce a kit got to do with anything? GW has put large models into Finecast before:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440042a&prodId=prod1630137a
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440232a&prodId=prod1190036a
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440279a&prodId=prod1160096a
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440279a&prodId=prod1460209a
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440235a&prodId=prod1630058a


Hence, I said: "as anything but a stopgap". That means "temporary solution".

Everything you linked is either a stop gap (great unclean one) a very niche specialty item (Bjorn, Canis) or not as big as a Krootox (Grotesque and Fiend)

Nobody would ever pay 380 NOK for a Krootox (the price point of Canis and Bjorn) hence my point. A Krootox is not a special character, and costs a whopping 50-60 points. My guess is a refurbished Kroot kit with 1 Krootox per 15 Kroot and 2 Hounds. That would be a neat little wonderbox.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I think you are wrong.

It is a given fact that GW are slowly going through every line for the armies of their core games and transferring every pewter model into finecast. Since it is easier and cheaper for them I expect this to happen over the next few years. Whether this applies to the specialist games I don't know however.

Heck I reckon in 5 years time we might be in the minority since we could remember a time when we used pewter models. Man that makes me feel old thinking about it.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hence, I said: "as anything but a stopgap". That means "temporary solution".


I have to agree with Stephen and Jacobite on this one. GW have made some strange decisions in their time, but finecast krootox would barely register on the "bad idea" radar.

I do agree however, that a complete kroot box-set would be an excellent idea. Cant see it happening though, as it would reduce profit potential - sell one product at an increased price, or split it to sell two for a higher total cost, but apparent cheapness individually.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Gotta say that for the most part I like what I'm hearing. Certainly having more of the Elite, Fast and Heavy units in plastic would be good to see. Though I have to admit I'm a little torn on new Battlesuits models. On the one hand the Suits were ugly and at times a pain to assemble, especially if they're your first army but at the same time they're so iconic for the Tau. I remember the first time I saw a Tau Battlesuit, it was the moment I knew that would be my first 40k army.

But the Special Issue gear and the XV22 Suit becoming mainstays is good to see. It rightfully shows that the Tau have been perfecting their technologies.


----------



## Sloan13

I hope the broadside is a plastic kit, because the railguns in the finecast upgrade are always bent. They are a pain to get staight and make them match.


----------



## Zion

Well time for some updates! Tau playtest rumours from Faeit212:



> * The Latest in Tau Rumors: Kroot Monsters and Walkers *
> 
> 
> I received this late last night, and it gives us some insight on Tau playtesting that is going on at the moment. Everything from a Tau Dreadknight type walker to a new Kroot Huge Monster is here.
> 
> Please remember that these are playtest rumors.
> 
> *via the Faeit 212 inbox*
> I have been seeing a lot of play testing for the tau empire and have seen some new models as well. They look so new and epic it makes me really excited. Now I did my hands on some rules and names for units, If you are to pass these on then PLEASE send it to only reliable rumour sites.
> 
> I will start with the new sky ray orbital blast ability. From what I can remember on top of my head is that the sky ray has to forgo his full turn of shooting for a single unlimited range blast that is:
> 
> strength X AP 3 (wound on 2+,plasma corrosion, blast)
> plasma corrosion - any enemy model hit under the blast rolls a d6 every turn for the remainder of the game on a roll of 1-3 the unit or model suffers d6 strength 4 AP5 hits. On a roll of 4-5 the unit suffers 2d6 strength 5 AP 4 hits. On a roll of a 6 the unit is hit with 2d6 strength 6 AP 2 hits with the blind special rule. (these are test rules and subject to change)
> 
> Tau fire warriors will have the OPTION to upgrade their tau fire warriors to bs 4 (I put option in bold to show it is an option for all those fluffy players)
> I believe the upgrade at the moment is being called 'advance training'
> 
> battle suits are getting/got new models but have the same profile as now with the inclusion of an option to make them toughness 5 (cost or name is unknown)
> 
> The kroot is getting a HUGE monster that looks like something from fantasy. It has kroot riding it but is under going constant rule changes due to either dying to quickly or for lack of usage. From what I remember seeing it has 5 wounds but only a 5+ save and was over priced IMO.
> 
> kroot gain furious charge and move through cover and start with a 6+ save that can be upgraded to 5+ with shaper for an additional 2pts per model (making them 8pts per model) - remember this could change!
> 
> finally their is options to make all your battle suits have 2+ saves for 20pts per model - all war gear that is in the current codex has been reduced slightly.
> 
> the tau dread knight walker rumours you have read are 100% TRUE - I have seen the concept art/profile and from the top of my memory it is something like this.
> 
> WS BS S T W I A LD SV
> 4 4 6 8 4 2 4 8 2+/4+
> 
> I will not share rules because they were on the next page of document of which I did not see. I did see the points which were : 210pts
> 
> note the points were highlighted in red marker which means they are subject to change at next play testing.


----------



## Necrosis

T8? Ya, I'm calling BS on that. More then half of Faeit rumors are wrong, espically when it comes to stats and rules.


----------



## slaaneshy

Yeah, call me cynical but I dismissed this rumour when I read ' seeing a lot of play testing'....:grin:


----------



## Zion

Necrosis said:


> T8? Ya, I'm calling BS on that. More then half of Faeit rumors are wrong, espically when it comes to stats and rules.


Faeit is just a rumour-mongerer like me, only with people who send stuff into him (I have to scrounge instead), so it's less that he's wrong and more that the information he's coming across or is being given is wrong. It's no more off then when I repost stuff that's wrong.

Anyhoo, more stuff from Faeit212:



> *More Tau Rules: Wargear and the Krootox Giant *
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TSizv9gKJxA/UQ_EII7OLKI/AAAAAAAASzo/pZ6iGt1IkKM/s1600/krootox_utimate.png​
> Even more Tau playtest rumors have come across my desk late in the night, and I thought I would get these out right away. There is a small line or two that I removed, and it seemed to indicate that a deadline of sorts was very near or already had arrived for playtesting material.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are playtesting rumors. Playtesting gives us insight to what is being worked on, but not exact details in how things will look in the codex once released.
> 
> *via the Faeit 212 inbox*
> War gear:
> Gatling ion blaster: 30'' S:6 AP:3 Assault:3
> plasma storm blaster: 40'' S:9 AP:1 Assault:1 (lance,system failure,implosion)
> 
> lance: rulebook
> 
> system failure: If you score a glancing or a penetrating hit on a roll of a 6 you cause a system failure in the enemy tank/flyer. The tank/flyer cannot move or shoot for the remainder of the turn. The tank/flyer controlling player must roll a d6 every turn for the remainder of the game, on a roll of 1 the tank/flyer has a system failure again and may not shoot or move again.
> 
> implosion: if you score a explosion on a tank/flyer then it explodes 2d6 inches instead of the normal d6.
> 
> 
> The new big kroot model is actually the krootox giant, from what I have been told fluff points to the tau making the krootox genetics being advance and in doing this increasing the size, strength and toughness.
> 
> the krootox giant has the following rules and stats - these I believe will change as we have had much discussions upon this unit and cannot be certain if it is powerful enough for a competitive environment.
> 
> Krootox Giant: WS BS S T W I A LD SV
> 6 3 8 6 4 1 5 7 4+
> 
> Special rules: Smash, monstrous creature, rage,mental without control, move through cover,fleet
> 
> mental without control: If your krootox giant loses his krootox rider then the Giant must pass a leadership test every turn otherwise will attack the closest enemy unit. If the Giant cannot reach a target then it misses it next turn while it cools down.
> 
> this unit at the moment costs : 200pts & can upgrade it's armour save to 3+ with a piece of war gear from the kroot armoury


----------



## bobahoff

No one calling BS on way way OP sky ray, and I'm a blood angels player so something must be dodgy if I call it op, and 210 pts for dreadknighty thing? Unless it can bitchslap literally everything in game I won't be taking that


----------



## Zion

Just popped up today over on Bell of Lost Souls....the orbital bombardment gets mentioned again to boot!



> *40K RUMORS: Tau Empire *
> 
> Word is the blue fishmen are inching closer to completion. Here's the latest set of whispered rules.
> 
> _via Stickmonkey_
> 
> _*Caveat:* Many of these are said to be "in process". Don't look for *exact match* rules to survive to the printed codex._
> 
> *Units*
> 
> *Crisis Suits:* Look for more posable new models. Unit keeps its high level of customization, with several upgrades to stat lines possible. New flakk missile pods. New combi-kit includes Broadside parts.
> 
> *Stealth Suits:* Models unchanged. Have stealth, (obviously), plus optional drone granting shrouding.
> 
> *Sky Ray:* Last edition's trainwreck gets a new lease on life. Flakk missiles, plus has orbital bombardment (much like SM version, but with a lingering effect).
> 
> *Fire Warriors:* Same nasty gun. Still BS:3, but with a Shas'O can upgrade unit to BS:4.
> 
> *Equipment*
> *Drones:* Any drone can be used for Look Out Sir rolls for *any* model in the unit they are attached to.
> 
> *Markerlights:* A single hit increases BS of all other units targeting the victim by +1. Multiple markerlights have no additional effects. OUCH - look out for possible BS:5, Fire Warrior volleys now! Markerlights improve snapfire against marked flyers to 5+ instead of 6, but must first hit the flyer with a 6 themselves.
> 
> *Networked Markerlights*: A longer range twin linked version. Vehicles only.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Am I the only one who thought "King Kong" at the Krootox Giant?

I must say, some of these rumours sound improbable, but others sound quite legit. Either way, only time will tell...


----------



## projectda

sounds nice, except for stealth suits and markerlights.


----------



## Zion

More stuff from Stickmonkey via BoLS:



> *40K RUMORS: Tau Empire - Pt. 2
> *
> 
> Another day and another truckload of blue fishmen rumors. Here's the latest set of whispered rules.
> 
> _via Stickmonkey_
> 
> _*Caveat:* Many of these are said to be "in process". Don't look for *exact match* rules to survive to the printed codex._
> 
> *Units*
> *Ethereals:* These now grant army wide special rules and bubble rules, but there are different options. They function roughly much like those recent Dark Angels banners. So one option might be army wide Ld rerolls while in play, plus units in 12" are fearless. Another option might be one unit in army gets salvo once per turn, and all units in 12" get rerolls to hit.
> 
> *Kroot:* Everyone's favorite birdmen get Scout, Furious Charge, Move thru Cover. Kroot Hounds and Kroot hawks! Shaper can unlock additional unit upgrades.
> 
> *"Sneaky Kroot":* Look for an ELITES Kroot unit that can hide in terrain like Ymgarl Genestealers.
> 
> *Knarloc*: The new big beasty model, very similar to the Forgeworld Great Knarloc. Monstrous Creature, with a trample attack allowing it to run 3d6" and cause 2d6 S6 AP6 wounds to any unit it crosses. It may additionally use this special move to charge a unit, gains +2A and the assault-grenades ability when charging in this manner.
> 
> *Vespid:* The maligned bug men are redeemed! Big improvements, weapon range increase, point reduction, hit and run.
> 
> *Vespid Flyer:* Smallest flyer in game, like a jetbike, single blaster as weapon, vector-dancer
> 
> *Fortifications: D*eep striking turrets as fortification options. Burst cannons or missile pods options.
> 
> *Tau Flyer Transport: *13 13 12 armor, holds a full Fire Warrior or Crisis Suit squad, or single Uber-suit. Not a lot of weapons, but HP:3, and has a save from wargear that can be taken. Deep strike. Rules-wise is focused on getting units reliably to a location.
> 
> *The Uber-suit:* So many options currently it's hard to keep them straight. It's a mobile weapon platform, with rail guns as it's main weapon system, - which can be upgraded to a plasma weapon system or ion cannons. Classified as monstrous creature. 2+/4++ save. It can forgo shooting and movement to gain 2++ save. The Uber can move as jump infantry if it does not shoot it's main weapons. VERY HIGH toughness, no existing weapon can instant death it. Although it can smash if it has to, it is not designed as a close combat unit at all. Cost is comparable to a Terminator squad. It can take drone support.
> 
> *Odds and Ends*
> *FOC:* Some specific HQs move Crisis Suits to troops. One moves two Kroot units to troops.
> 
> *Psykers-defense:* All Tau have some base immunity to psychic powers, and thus any Tau unit can deny the witch, with the suits gaining an improvement to this roll.


So it looks like the other information Faeit212 was given had some nuggets of truth to them, and we're going to be seeing Tau get some serious shifting. I'm curious to see how this all goes.

I'm not liking that flyer though as we already have far too many heavy flyers in the game and really need more well balanced, light flyers instead of flying tanks.


----------



## Insanity

Can't wait to see the new codex in action. It will be nice to see Tau wiping the tables with other armies for a while.


----------



## bobahoff

Huzzah these sound a lot better than previous, and sound considerably less OP, yay here's hoping for a nice balanced codex and lots of good old fashioned shootiness


----------



## Zion

Yet _more_ from Faeit212:



> * Are These Real? Krootox Giant Rumors and Firewarriors BS4? *
> 
> 
> This email came in yesterday regarding the rumors of a Giant Krootox Giant and Firewarriors moving up in the world to BS4.
> 
> 
> I want to say that this bit comes from a very much in the know source, who occasionally helps us filter through some of the rumors. The last few days we have had 4 sets of Tau rumors, and this email is in response to this one, and clarifying other rumors that are putting Firewarriors at BS4.
> 
> _the krootox giant has the following rules and stats - these I believe will change as we have had much discussions upon this unit and cannot be certain if it is powerful enough for a competitive environment.__Krootox Giant: WS BS S T W I A LD SV__ 6 3 8 6 4 1 5 7 4+__Special rules: Smash, monstrous creature, rage,mental without control, move through cover,fleet__mental without control: If your krootox giant loses his krootox rider then the Giant must pass a leadership test every turn otherwise will attack the closest enemy unit. If the Giant cannot reach a target then it misses it next turn while it cools down._​*via the Faeit 212 inbox (has to remain anonymous)*
> I've never seen those kroot giant rules before (currently named the Krootonne).
> 
> There is a new large kroot model, but it's nothing like what's written, doesn't have a rider and doesn't have guns.
> 
> Fire warriors can't be upgraded to bs4, the squad leader has an upgrade that raises their BS though for (currently) 50 points and goes away if he dies.
> 
> I have like three versions of the rules, but I think some people are wish listing after getting hint of some stuff that's leaked.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

50 points for an upgrade that goes away if the shas'ui dies? Even for BS 4 that really doesn't seem worth it.

Edit: A giant kroot? This sounds strange. Are they really going to put this and an "uber suit" in?
Let hope Crud doesn't fuck us over with some over priced bullshit.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> 50 points for an upgrade that goes away if the shas'ui dies? Even for BS 4 that really doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> Edit: A giant kroot? This sounds strange. Are they really going to put this and an "uber suit" in?
> Let hope Crud doesn't fuck us over with some over priced bullshit.


All the Chaos Icon upgrades are the same, if the Icon wearer dies the unit loses it's bonus.

Khorne Marked - Icon of Wrath: Furious Charge, may re-roll charge range

Tzeentch Marked - Icon of Flame: All boltguns, combi-bolters, heavy bolters and bolt pistols has Soul Blaze.

Nurgle Marked - Icon of Despair: Fear

Slaanesh Marked - Icon of Excess: Feel No Pain

All Marks - Icon of Vengeance: Fearless

Cost of these is between 10-40pts depending on the unit and icon you want to use.

Of the above I'd only take Excess or Vengeance, the rest seem a bit pointless unless I ran specific troops like Thousand Sons etc. Nurgle one is just pointless.

For 50pts to make a unit of Fire Warriors Bs4 I'd upgrade all of them, especially if you could take 15+ units of them. At 10 models it's still worth it but it's starting to stretch it for me.

If you take an Ethereal in the current book you can take BS4 Fire Warriors for 12pts each. With this upgrade each Fire Warrior would cost 14,54pts if you took 11 (not counting the Shas'ui). It wouldn't surprise me however if you were now allowed to take units of 20+ (19 comes to 12,63pts each).

Then again some say Fire Warriors are overpriced and it wouldn't surprise me if they lowered their points cost (or gave them completely useless wargear like they did with Sisters of Battle and give them frag grenades and pistols and increase their points cost to 11pts each...).

If the rumours are true then Fire Warriors could be really lethal. Have upgraded Shas'ui (rumour said Shas'o but Fire Warriors dont have one of those currently) so the unit is BS4, pop a markerlight and they are now BS5!
That's a BS5 unit with S5 Ap5 guns with a 30" reach and 15" Rapid Fire range.
Hitting on 2+ and wounding most things on 2+ or 3+ is really good.

If you think about it a single Fire Warrior team could be comparable to a unit with 4 Heavy Bolters (A unit of 8 if within 15"). Unit's almost always get cover so the Ap4 on a Heavy Bolter doesn't mean much as all SM have 3+ anyway. You want to make the opponent roll lots of saves, this is why First Rank Fire, Second Rank Fire and Ork Assaults are so deadly, the number of wounds you cause.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Has there been any further word on the notion that specific characters are required to unlock any troops for Tau? 

This just makes me wonder if the current line of making character unlocks only work if the character is in the Primary Detachment then taking Tau as allies is going to be impossible.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

MadCowCrazy said:


> For 50pts to make a unit of Fire Warriors Bs4 I'd upgrade all of them, especially if you could take 15+ units of them. At 10 models it's still worth it but it's starting to stretch it for me.


if you can take larger units I can see the appeal of this, but if I had the option now to pay 50 pts to make my fw bs4 like that...I think I'd stick without it.

I'd maybe like to see it around half the price if i'm honest. 30 i'd consider yes  50 plus shas'ui seems like a big BIG gamble. Codex isn't even out and i'm ranting haha. Sorry, carry on 

Edit: (again..) Will cc tau be viable with the master of blades?
WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN A SAMURAI THEMED TAU ARMY?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Edit: (again..) Will cc tau be viable with the master of blades?
> WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN A SAMURAI THEMED TAU ARMY?


If you asked GW they'd say: Of course you can! And here are some boxes of LOTR and Fantasy you can buy and cut parts from to make it happen!
The army will be awesome and everyone will love you for it!!!

Then when you turn to the redshirt you will see this...


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

MadCowCrazy said:


> If you asked GW they'd say: Of course you can! And here are some boxes of LOTR and Fantasy you can buy and cut parts from to make it happen!
> The army will be awesome and everyone will love you for it!!!
> 
> Then when you turn to the redshirt you will see this...


I hate this game. Why couldn't I have chosen hard drugs instead? S much money would've been saved.

Would probably still have to deal with GW somehow.

"hey man, i wanna buy some drugs"

"i can do that for you. Would you like to pre order some cocaine? we've just got the vengeance heroin set in. All of your hard drug needs"

Yea idk what I'm saying anymore. Please help me


----------



## Zion

So time for some more stuff from Faeit212:



> * Tau Uber Suit Stats, Kroot Monster, and Vespid Skooters *
> 
> 
> Another set of rumors coming from the Bols Lounge this morning for Tau. Inside you will find an approximate date to the timeframe for the playtest rules we have been seeing and more.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors
> 
> *via Stickmonkey on Bols Lounge*
> The information I recently provided BigRed comes from a late 2012 playtest, I believe Oct or Nov timeframe.
> 
> The psychic defense boost I mentioned was described as Tau are just harder to target with warp powers, they have very little presence in the warp. I asked my source more on this, and he said during playtest all Tau got a DtW reroll. Tau in Suits got a 5+ DtW.
> 
> The Kroot monster is very cool looking, but I fear rules wise its going to suffer from Pyrovore syndrome. Its expensive, and shortlived. A beast in CC, but it's hard to get it there. Roughly the size of a Maulerfiend, its like a hybrid between the Krootox and the Great Knarloc. Beaked head. 4legged. Over muscled. Kinda apelike pose and body structure.
> 
> The "uber-suit" is NOT at all like a wraithlord. It is not suited for CC, and really cant be outfitted for that role. Last I saw the T was only 7, but others are saying it is T8. I was talking about it with my source earlier and he made mention of the plasma weapon having ignore cover and thinking it will be the load out of choice. He felt that it was very balanced points to capability wise for its role in the codex. Visual wise it is definitely in line with the battle suit. Reminds me a lot of the old BattleTech line merged with Tau aesthetic.
> 
> Profile I saw was WS3 BS5 S5 T7 W3 I3 A2 L8, again a lot of noise with differing statlines, so the final stats wont be known until we see the book..
> 
> I don't think the Vespid Scooter made the cut. It was in a number of early drafts, kind of like the genosian fighters in Star Wars. Yes, flying creatures with a flying vehicle... Named after a famous motorized bike.... 80s GW may have done this, not 10s.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Though I am, like with all rumors I hear, taking this with a grain of salt I gotta say if even half of this is true or at least close to the truth I'm gonna be very excited.



Insanity72 said:


> Can't wait to see the new codex in action. It will be nice to see Tau wiping the tables with other armies for a while.


That can be said for most armies after a big (and often overdue if they aren't the golden boys) update, still I excited to see Fire Warriors doing what they do best even better.


----------



## GrizBe

Some good, or maybe bad news for people...



> via shaso_iceborn over on Warseer
> *There will be no new races (no Demiurge after all).
> *Kroot will be expanded,
> *New Vespid were play-tested I am awaiting confirmation as to whether or not they made into final print.
> *There are multiple fliers and and new units.
> 
> This post is intentionally vague until I can gain confirmation of units



Edit: Additional to this. Apparently Demiurg were planned, but were dropped because of the Mantic Forgefathers, and GW not wanting to bother with legal issues... despite Demiurge already being established in GW fluff.


----------



## Jereko

Disappointing considering I thought Tau was suppose to get a new race with each codex re-release. Like it or not, they were established as the Tau Empire, consisting of many races who join their cause.


----------



## Insanity

I hope Gue'vesa become legal units.


----------



## bobahoff

Insanity said:


> I hope Gue'vesa become legal units.


If not I plan to use converted cadians and just take them as a fire warrior squad


----------



## Insanity

Yeah I was thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Will this hold true? Time will soon tell I guess

Linky linky and cred to all d00dz


> Will We See a Tau Codex in April
> 
> I want to be upfront right away, we do not yet know when this codex is coming, only that it is supposedly next in line. However there are some strong hints that it is coming and very soon. Lets take a look at these hints, and you can make of them what you will.
> 
> 
> Missing Models
> Models gone from display cases at Warhammer World. While not an obvious "codex is ready" type of thing, having quite a few models missing from the display cases means that they are probably having pictures taken for a battle report, or White Dwarf article, or even for the codex itself.
> 
> Here is the relevant article that discussed this.
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/02/tau-and-eldar-hints-whats-missing.html
> 
> 
> Black Library Novel Release
> This book has not been mentioned yet, and seems to have a release date in March. At this point it seems obvious that the date will be towards the end of March. This could very well lead into a full on Tau 40k release as well.
> 
> If you are looking for the full article discussing this, it was just posted last night at midnight.
> 
> 
> Rumored bit from our Comment Section on Faeit 212 yesterday
> A big thanks to Shaso_iceborn for visiting us yesterday and joining in on the comment section. He left a nice little tidbit about the timing of Tau for the readers here, and this is it.
> 
> 
> shaso_icebornMarch 5, 2013 at 11:03 AM
> For Tau lovers, I wouldn't worry about a backache in April as your wallet might just become a lot lighter.
> 
> Here is a link to the post that the comments were left on, if you are interested in reading more of what was going on.
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/03/every-codex-updated-within-3-years.html



Hit the lights:clapping:


----------



## Insanity

Can't wait! hope it is April!


----------



## GrizBe

Good News Everybody!



> _via an Anonmyous Source from the Faeit 212 inbox _
> None of the Forgeworld suits will be in the new Tau codex.
> 
> There are two new suits, however and the crisis and broadsides are both being redone and are very distinct from one another.
> 
> The hazard suits will remain as a Forgeworld supplement and are even referenced in the fluff in a few places. They're just non-standard issue and still considered in prototype for various reasons.
> 
> The Kroot hq replaces the 1+ requirement on fire warriors with a Kroot unit.
> 
> And the book is finished. Has been for a while.


----------



## bobahoff

im seriously hoping its not april as im leaving my job this month and moving son will have no money for a while, suck it up fuckers you can wait another month


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Why doesn't anybody plant some tiny surveillance equipment in Warhammer world near those figure cases, and those White Dwarfers who come by to pick up the next things for their battle reports before opening time would no doubt give us all the info we need through their chat as they muck about? Hmm?

"It's illegal" you say? Pfff, All is fair in love and plastic crack.


----------



## GrizBe

Leave £5000 in a plain brown envelope in an undisclosed location that remarkably looks like my bank account, and we'll get right on it. :grin:


----------



## DarKKKKK

Not sure if this has been seen yet, but a few interesting nuggets of information.

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/03/tau-codex-is-done-kroot-hqs-etc.html


----------



## GrizBe

DarKKKKK said:


> Not sure if this has been seen yet, but a few interesting nuggets of information.
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/03/tau-codex-is-done-kroot-hqs-etc.html



You didn't look very hard when I posted that like 4 posts ago.


----------



## DarKKKKK

GrizBe said:


> You didn't look very hard when I posted that like 4 posts ago.


Well excuse me.......sorry it was a page back and I didn't see it. 

Probably nice to actually have the link available anyway in case others want to actually see it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

More info from Faeit
Source


> Faeit 212 Comment Section
> via groffus in the comment section of Faeit 212 March 7, 2013 at 6:35 AM
> The owner of my local store told me yesterday that he was unable to get a copy of the current Tau codex to put on display. When he pushed he was told that he could not get one because there was none any more, he should wait until next month to order one that there should be plenty then.
> 
> I play Tau myself and I am beginning to start to believe
> 
> 
> Compilation of Tau Hints
> The following are compiled via Tastyfish onWarseer
> Eliath pm'd me with some info from WD that supports the idea that Tau are pretty imminant and also that it seems the FW suits are still compatible with the new kits
> 
> via Elaith
> Could well be nothing but in reading through at least a couple of articles in this months White Dwarf, there are references to Staffers working on Tau forces.
> 
> Jeremy's article starts with him working on a FW Battlesuit and later someone is mentioned to be working on a Tau force.
> 
> Likely nothing, but are staffers getting their Tau forces moving prior to release... only time will tell.
> 
> via Huru MorDae
> Today a friend of mine working in management for a hobby store received a call from his supplier asking for all tau hammerheads, broadsides, and codex to be pulled from the shelves and returned to gw.
> 
> 
> Today's Developments
> Note: I am a little confused on the dates between an April and June release on this bit (and I am not in email communication with Shaso to clarify). perhaps a 2nd wave in June.
> 
> via shaso_iceborn in the comment sections here on Faeit 212
> March 7, 2013 at 10:51 AM
> Tau will be released in June, along with a new Farsight model. New Kroot HQ, and the options Nafka mentioned above. His source on this one is very good.
> 
> 
> March 7, 2013 at 10:57 AM
> Are you guys ready for April and the lightened wallet the new Tau codex brings? 2 New Fliers, 2 new Suit options, a Uber-suit, New kroot HQ option, lots of new kits and better rules and options. Us Tau are about to finally get RETRIBUTION!!!! Sorry imperial players but I will be "lighting" you up here very soon.


----------



## Insanity

This is becoming to good to be true. I bet it will all be an April Fools Joke just so GW can laugh at us.


----------



## Necrosis

Insanity said:


> This is becoming to good to be true. I bet it will all be an April Fools Joke just so GW can laugh at us.


Naa, April Fools joke will be GW annocing sisters of battle.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Necrosis said:


> Naa, April Fools joke will be GW annocing sisters of battle.


Nah, it will be them releasing the SoB codex and boxes, when you open them it's the Spheeze Mehreenez codex and models in the boxes..


----------



## bobahoff

MadCowCrazy said:


> Nah, it will be them releasing the SoB codex and boxes, when you open them it's the Spheeze Mehreenez codex and models in the boxes..


Or in one the new tau dex it says they invaded the sisters hq and wiped them out. Stand by to get squatted trolololololololol


----------



## MadCowCrazy

bobahoff said:


> Or in one the new tau dex it says they invaded the sisters hq and wiped them out. Stand by to get squatted trolololololololol


----------



## bobahoff

what would you rather have? a new dex in ten years or one next week written by matt ward?

ps hes been drinking and playing grey knights


----------



## Necrosis

bobahoff said:


> what would you rather have? a new dex in ten years or one next week written by matt ward?
> 
> ps hes been drinking and playing grey knights


If we get plastics, next week then. I don't care if the fluff is terrible.


----------



## bobahoff

No plastics, finecast

PS apologies for going so OT


----------



## bobahoff

Also is anyone else curious to know what the two new suits are, the clever money would go on the xv22 for one but the other? Maybe a sniper suit?


----------



## nevynxxx

bobahoff said:


> Also is anyone else curious to know what the two new suits are, the clever money would go on the xv22 for one but the other? Maybe a sniper suit?


I'd say suits aren't conducive to sneaking... Perhaps an anti-air suit?


----------



## GrizBe

I'd suggest that one of the suits may be the 'ubersuit' thats been oft mentioned. The other... I'd think some kinda of melee variant.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

bobahoff said:


> Also is anyone else curious to know what the two new suits are, the clever money would go on the xv22 for one but the other? Maybe a sniper suit?


XV22 and Ubersuit.

Actually, XV22 may come as just a one-character box to make a commander to unlock XV25 troops. Might be a third suit, but 2 unit types. A character doesn't really count.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

There has been mention of a CC suit, so perhaps something there?


----------



## Insanity

I can see Tau using a CC suit, but only if it was related to Farsight. So some Earth Caste Tau has seem him in action and gone "Oh wow, that's actually rather effective, let's make some suits like that"


----------



## bobahoff

Im doubtful that we will get a cc suit, as it would tend to be isolated a more likely option would be if gw chucked in some power weapon options with the new xv8. Ca t wait for uber suit


----------



## nevynxxx

On grounds that the Grey Knight walker suit dude is one of my favorite models, and has been for a while... I really can't wait for a Tau type one....


----------



## Battman

lots of good sounding rumours quite interested evn though I don't play tau but looking for some allies for my orks


----------



## Insanity

Tau and Ork ally well from what I've heard.


----------



## GrizBe

Insanity said:


> Tau and Ork ally well from what I've heard.


'Okay Boyz. 'eres da plan. Wez lets them get all shot up, then we rush in and nick their gubbinz.'

:grin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GrizBe said:


> 'Okay Boyz. 'eres da plan. Wez lets them get all shot up, then we rush in and nick their gubbinz. Then wez take all da blue unz flash as well. WAAAAAAGGHHHH!!!'
> 
> :grin:


Fixed that for you 


If there was a cc suit I would expect it to by a hybrid kit with stealth suits, like they sneak in and assassinate stuff.


----------



## GrizBe

I meant the blue ones getting shot up and the orks nicking their stuff. lol.

Its kinda surprising there isn't a CC suit thinking about it. Surely Tau realise they're no good in cc, which is why they use kroot, but they must have invented something for when kroot just wouldn't do... Afterall, long range rifles, marker lights and rail guns can't do you any good on a space station or capital ship now could they?


----------



## Jereko

The Tau doctrine forbids close combat and they train in range weapons exclusively. But Tau are ranged, that is what defines Tau, don't give them close combat, give then retro thrusters, flash grenades, pinning weapons. To give Tau.close combat is to make Tau like every other army out there.


----------



## Insanity

Hence why I still think it would only make sense if using them in a Farsight Army.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Jereko said:


> The Tau doctrine forbids close combat and they train in range weapons exclusively. But Tau are ranged, that is what defines Tau, don't give them close combat, give then retro thrusters, flash grenades, pinning weapons. To give Tau.close combat is to make Tau like every other army out there.


Tau doctrine does not forbid close combat. And they _do_ train for inevitable CQC, though just a bare minimum. The thing is, because of their eye sight (no depth perception) they are physiologically at a disadvantage in close combat and avoid it at all costs. Doesn't mean they won't fight back if they're trapped in one.

To give them one "riot suit" design is not to make them like other armies at all.

By the way, I'm not a fan of a close combat suit, I'm just pointing out your fallacies, inadequacies and errors.


----------



## bobahoff

i would like to see more abilities to avoid close combat, or at least make people think twice about charging, like being able to fall back d6" after overwatch if you pass a leadership test which would mean more failed charges for example.


----------



## Zion

bobahoff said:


> i would like to see more abilities to avoid close combat, or at least make people think twice about charging, like being able to fall back d6" after overwatch if you pass a leadership test which would mean more failed charges for example.


Close Combat already has enough problems, it -really- doesn't need to get worse. About all I'd do is give Tau defensive grenades (reduce those attacks on the charge) for free.


----------



## bobahoff

Well hopefully we don't have to wait too long to find out


----------



## GrizBe

How about a kind of shieldwall unit? Ala Lychguard or Tyrantguard... Give them a big shield that acts as mobile cover for the shooters, and some kinda of short range aoe weapon like the old hand flamers. I'd say that fits with docterine and fluff, plus solving the cc option.


----------



## GrizBe

Okay.. so reports are starting to come in that the current Tau codex, and several units are now unavailible to retailers.... Update imminant?

As far as I can tell, all the stuff mentioned as going missing still on the UK GW website... so nothing 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## Zion

Rumor dump from Faeit212 today:



> * Tau Rumors: Broadsides with Skyfire and much more*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a set of Tau rumors that includes quite a bit of information. Its hard to qualify the source since I have not seen him post up before on Warseer, but rumors are rumors. Take a look...... Tau are getting closer.
> 
> 
> Please remember to take a little salt with this, These are Rumors.
> 
> 
> *via superawesomeraptorman on Warseer*
> Heard a couple of things through the grapevine. They COULD be complete tosh, they could be awesome insights. I'd say the usual dosage of salt.
> 
> 
> HQ
> - New firewarrior leader - can give certain squads special abilities
> - Ethereal have auras - apparently they are ok, nothing to write home about
> - no honor guard
> - New tank commander special character - has preferred enemy imperial guard (?), use on a hammerhead apparently (best tank to use)
> - no HQ alters FOC apparently
> 
> 
> Elites
> - Crisis suits no new sprue, getting repackaged into 3. This seems to contradict people hearing about a new recut - apparently commanders sprue (special issue weapons) will sneak in here?
> - no stealth on stealth suits, will have something to make them harder to shoot still (maybe?)
> 
> 
> Troops
> - fire warriors 9 points - no idea about new upgrades etc
> - kroot lose one point of strength (really that sounds lame)
> 
> 
> Fast
> - Pathfinders don't take devilfish anymore
> - piranhas are cheaper, but not much different
> - flyers go here - apparently one is anti air. Not really much news, but apparently dual kit but neither version amazing (more like a dark angels rather than necron flyer kit)
> 
> 
> Heavy Support
> - Submuntions purchased for hammerheads
> - Broadside have strength 8 rail guns -_- BUT can buy skyfire (expensive) but cannot buy A.S.S
> - Giant new walker here - pretty tough to kill, apparently his weapons are interesting. I wanted more details, couldn't get them
> 
> 
> New abilities
> - Single squad gets charged - every unit within 6" can overwatch into the charging squad
> - Squad ability from commander (can't remember which one). If unit does not move AT ALL (no relentless, S&P tricks) every model gets extra shot. I got the impression that you can't use jet pack move with this either
> - Two marker light hits = NO cover at all (not a marker light hit per -1 cover). Usual BS upgrade
> - Seeker missiles can skyfire
> - Multi-trackers come standard on crisis suits (or free? dunno which)
> 
> 
> General Stuff
> - Haven't heard anything about new kroot or vespid stuff
> - Haven't heard anything about ANY new race, but wasn't exactly told no new race as opposed to nothing was mentioned
> 
> 
> Honestly all I can remember, it might fly in the face of everything we know, and a plastic kit seems to be missing (fire warrior HQ, Flyer, Big Suit plus something?)


I'm still trying to filter through it all, but with leaks of this frequency from different sources and correlation either we're getting some echoes (people re-posting known information in a slightly reworded fashion as new info), GW is rooting out leakers again, or the dam has finally burst and we can all get back to enjoying rumours again.


----------



## bobahoff

Zion said:


> Rumor dump from Faeit212 today:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to filter through it all, but with leaks of this frequency from different sources and correlation either we're getting some echoes (people re-posting known information in a slightly reworded fashion as new info), GW is rooting out leakers again, or the dam has finally burst and we can all get back to enjoying rumours again.


agreed this all sounds recycled to me, need some new rumours. at least the broadside rumours are new


----------



## Zion

bobahoff said:


> agreed this all sounds recycled to me, need some new rumours. at least the broadside rumours are new


I didn't mean this rumour dump as much as all of the Tau rumours bouncing around lately...Buuut that's likely a fair point too.

That's the big issue with rumours, sometimes it's hard to tell who is just acting as a parrot and who is just getting collaboration through another source.


----------



## GrizBe

Zion said:


> Rumor dump from Faeit212 today:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to filter through it all, but with leaks of this frequency from different sources and correlation either we're getting some echoes (people re-posting known information in a slightly reworded fashion as new info), GW is rooting out leakers again, or the dam has finally burst and we can all get back to enjoying rumours again.


Yeah, alot of thats reworded and recycled... theres the odd bit in there thats newish... Broadsides having skyfire.. but the rest i've read before, admittedly, reworded.


----------



## GrizBe

Just found these new rumours though:



> via neko from Warseer
> Right, just gotten off of the comlink to my contact in the icy north. Let's see now...
> The codex is by Vetock.
> The Ubersuit will not be competing for your Heavy slots.
> Ion weapons will be overloadable.
> Units will be able to overwatch to defend nearby comrades.
> A new item of support gear will grant skyfire.
> The new models are absolutely fabulous, much to the dismay of my future bank balance.



Vetock writing the codex.. dunno what to make of that. And Ubersuit not competing for heavy slots? Soo.. its not heavy or its not that good or?


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> Just found these new rumours though:
> 
> Vetock writing the codex.. dunno what to make of that. And Ubersuit not competing for heavy slots? Soo.. its not heavy or its not that good or?


It could also not be in the book or be an Elite choice instead. We'll know here in a couple weeks though.


----------



## Xabre

This last batch of rumor dump flies in the face of alot of the earlier stuff... Does this mean we lost the Demiurg? And the idea that different HQ will unlock different Troops? I was really looking forward to a Tauzilla all-suit force....


----------



## GrizBe

Thats the nature of rumours... until we solidly have the models and codex in our hand, they're just that... rumours.


----------



## Zion

Xabre said:


> This last batch of rumor dump flies in the face of alot of the earlier stuff... Does this mean we lost the Demiurg? And the idea that different HQ will unlock different Troops? I was really looking forward to a Tauzilla all-suit force....


You never had the Demiurg. Those were a Ghost21 fabrication that seemed to outlive his 15 seconds of infamy.


----------



## Zion

Time for two (yes, 2) more posts from Faiet212.

First some more back and forth on their being a new suit design:


> * Tau Crisis Suits *
> 
> 
> Here is a little bit of insight from a good source regarding Tau Crisis Suits, its only a small bit, but with Tau right around the corner we are looking at a lot of Tau information coming in over the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors. This was in response to the post yesterday found here.
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/03/tau-model-pics-from-gamesday.html
> 
> *via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox*
> Crisis Suits
> The new suits are very similar to those old ones.
> 
> The heads don't have a neck and are now lowered into the torso about 25% of the head is below shoulder level.
> 
> The arms are a bit shorter too.
> 
> Otherwise that's a decent representation of the crisis suits.


And then some news regarding the new "ubersuit" (so we can finally stop calling it that):


> * Crisis Suit Variant, and Ubersuit Finally Named *
> 
> 
> There are a few more little Tau bits floating around. So I thought I would put them into one post. its not a whole lot, but is worth mentioning. Riptide seems to be the name of the new Ubersuit monstrous creature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors
> 
> 
> *via The Dude on Warseer*
> *I've heard Riptide for the Ubersuit, but give that some salt
> 
> 
> *I've heard no big Kroot beast, which makes sense if the Ubersuit is a Monstrous Creature.
> 
> 
> 
> *via neko on Warseer * respsonding to a few questions
> _"I've heard Riptide for the Ubersuit, but give that some salt"_
> I'll confirm this much
> 
> And no, I won't say everything that I've heard, or be as specific as I've heard. I don't want to be responsible for losing anyone their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> _"Could you at least say whether they've changed the look of the Crisis suits?"_
> There is a new XV8 varient, but mostly they're the same.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I love what I'm hearing that the new crisis suits will be similar to the old ones. I'm so happy the Forgeworld-fan teenagers didn't get their horrible, horrible way. (Yeah yeah, salt.)

As long as the ankles are reinforced. Big time.


----------



## jlay123

i honestly don't really like any of the rumors i've seen.


----------



## Insanity

I'm liking a lot of what I'm reading, except I was hoping Kroot would at least get an initiative buff.

Also, "Riptide" sounds almost like a named character similar to Farsight or Shadowsun. So perhaps it could be a HQ slot? that would also prevent you from taking multiple and makes sense with it not taking heavy support slots.

Also, I wasn't able to find anyway of translating Riptide into the Tau language.


----------



## bobahoff

So long as I can bend the elbows and knees on the crisis suits and the ankles are stronger I don't care whether they change the aesthetic of it, I just don't wanna sit sawing the knees in two any more.

Plus riptide sounds like something off Ben 10, can't wait to see it though.


----------



## Insanity

That would be amazing! and so so much better.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Chance of having a Demiurg only army?


----------



## nevynxxx

Words_of_Truth said:


> Chance of having a Demiurg only army?


It's called Impreial Guard :wink:

I'd say slim to none.


----------



## Zion

Words_of_Truth said:


> Chance of having a Demiurg only army?


Not paticularly. I haven't heard diddly about Demiurg getting an army, and the rumour of their inclusion in the Tau book started with Ghost21 but didn't leave with him.


----------



## GrizBe

One newer rumour floating about concerning Demiurg was that they were planned, but scrapped because of the Mantic forgefathers, and gw not wanting to bother with more possibly lawsuits.


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> One newer rumour floating about concerning Demiurg was that they were planned, but scrapped because of the Mantic forgefathers, and gw not wanting to bother with more possibly lawsuits.


Fair point. I wrote those rumours off as coming up with a way to ease the pain, but it's possible that the question was raised because of the internet buzz, discussed but Mantic beat them to the punch on it so they wrote the idea off.

Regardless I do agree with the idea that as the Tau Empire expands they could easily add new things into the army via new alien races but I don't think we'll see that now, maybe in the next book?


----------



## GrizBe

Tau were meant to be a federation of different races working together, so it kinda does surprise me we haven't seen more variation of units... even if it is just one or two special squads, like the hoped for Demiurge... 

I'd kinda think that rumour was something to ease the pain of them as it seems like that, but when it makes such sense what with the current law problems... you have to wonder.

I only really mentioned it as its come waayyyyy after the Ghost rumours, so isn't tied to the lies of them.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some more info from Natfka as always
Source


> via 3++ is the New Black (from inside the Chatbawks)
> Broadsides - 85 pts with S8 Ap1 Skyfire; not sure if this is in place of old S10 AP1 or if the 85 points + skyfire is an option but its there
> Hammerheads - regardless of what Railguns are now in general, keeps S10 AP1
> SMS - twin-linked, ignores cover
> Crisis Suits - not likely to move to Troops as an option
> Disruption Pods - only +1 cover


----------



## bobahoff

So broadsides get nerfed and a points increase. I guess that would be GW strong arming us into buying the uber suit


----------



## Zion

bobahoff said:


> So broadsides get nerfed and a points increase. I guess that would be GW strong arming us into buying the uber suit


It's already been posted that the "ubersuit" doesn't compete with the Heavy Slot. If anything it makes the Hammerhead a better option now instead of massed Broadsides to fulfil your tank-hunting needs.


----------



## bobahoff

I like my massed broadsides, I don't want fucking hammerheads! I had one hammerhead didn't like it and am now planning to use the railgun to make my own ubersuit cos the GW one is either gonna be amazing or crap, after the flying hellshite from the CSM release I suspect the latter.
I'm starting to dread this release now


----------



## Zion

bobahoff said:


> I like my massed broadsides, I don't want fucking hammerheads! I had one hammerhead didn't like it and am now planning to use the railgun to make my own ubersuit cos the GW one is either gonna be amazing or crap, after the flying hellshite from the CSM release I suspect the latter.
> I'm starting to dread this release now


Don't start smearing a book that isn't out yet. Let it come out, get a good feel for it, THEN decide if you like it or not.


----------



## bobahoff

Zion said:


> Don't start smearing a book that isn't out yet. Let it come out, get a good feel for it, THEN decide if you like it or not.


I know i know, its just I've been buzzing for this dex since before ghost started spinning his web of shit and this latest round of rumours has me on a bit of a downer, so long as we don't get cookie cutter auto list crap I'll be happy


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

If Kroot really lose a point of STR then it's easy to get outraged if looking skin-deep, but if you think a bit further:

-It's a good sign Kroot are finally getting their evolutionary adaptations as seen in Chapter Approved, of which one of them were +1 STR (they'd been eating lotsa Orks.)

-They will be cheap.

Both are reasons to rejoice from me. Can't wait to get my Kroot with Hyperactive Nymunes (Fleet) - assuming of course the codex passes inspection and is buyable on a moral standpoint.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i too am looking foward to the new dex, i was starting to play some tau again and looking at getting a tau force, looks like the release will be just before my birthday.


----------



## jlay123

not very excited about these rumors..


----------



## Insanity

What exactly do you find un-exciting about them? there is so much good stuff in here. How much of it is true is another question though.


----------



## bobahoff

Why get excited for fleet? Its crap now.


----------



## Xabre

I'm slightly disappointed, because much of what I was really hoping for has been washed away. I had really been interested in running a 'Tauwing' or 'Tauzilla'... basically a Suit heavy force. rumors stating that you could make a Crisis-troop list was really what was keeping me interested. With the new changes to 40k and troops required to hold objectives then the things I liked about Tau; the mech suits won't be possible, while I'll need more mass handfuls of FW squads again.


----------



## Insanity

If you run Commander Farsight then you can have 16 Crisis suits in total. Although 7 of those are part of Farsights unit.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

bobahoff said:


> Why get excited for fleet? Its crap now.


It's just an example, the other adaptations were +1 Initiative, +cover save (anywhere, 6+ in the open) , +1 Tougness etc. Yes, I will probably get Fleet (depending on the cost) because in a huge unit (I usually field 20+max hounds) that makes more statistical sense than snapfiring.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> If you run Commander Farsight then you can have 16 Crisis suits in total. Although 7 of those are part of Farsights unit.


In terms of Crisis Suits, you can actually have 20 in total. 

Farsight w/retinue = 8
Shas'o w/retinue = 3
Crisis Suit unit = 3
Crisis Suit unit = 3
Crisis Suit unit = 3

Though I have used this in the past and it was horrible . Fun to play though!


----------



## Insanity

Ahh...didn't think about the other HQ slot. It would destroy marine armies would it not? 20 Plasma Rifle shots would surely but a dent in them. That's assuming if you gave them all PRs.

Just did some calculating. With the absolute cheapest possible wargear options (TL flamers and non-HW Blacksun filters) it still comes out to 727pts. Although you need to use at least 1500 to use Farsight.


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ That's what I thought, but when the opponent starts sniping you with Missile Launchers you're bound to lose a few suits, then the Leadership tests follow... ugh.

Still, it was fun to field a maximum suit list. I had all those crisis suits, plus 3 XV9s, and a unit of Broadsides.


----------



## Zion

bobahoff said:


> Why get excited for fleet? Its crap now.


It makes charges more reliable which is very important these days.

RUMOUR TIME!

Faiet212's repost from 3++:


> * Tau Overwatch, Flyers, and the Riptide *
> 
> 
> This was floating around over on 3++ and while some of it duplicates other rumors, there is some new stuff in here as well. The one thing that seems to be a constant, is that many people are claiming and maintaining that the codex release will be set for April.
> 
> 
> Some more bits of information were floating around over on 3++. Please remember that these are rumors, some salt is always required.
> 
> *via 3++ is the New Black (from inside the Chatbawks)*
> option to have all units with 6" fire overwatch - lots of dice rolling, little effect FTW
> Fliers are AV10/11 with 6x S6/7 shots at BS3; not twin-linked
> there is a tank commander
> Tau vehicles can no longer fire as fast vehicles (i.e. multi-tracker upgrade gone/changed)
> Riptide - name of ubersuit and is an Elite choice.


And more about the Railgun:


> * Rail Guns, What is Going on With Them. Pts and More *
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of talk about the upcoming Tau codex release, and specifically Broadsides and their twinlinked railguns. Well, I have some new information, and collated info from the comments and rumors that we can at least get whats on the table with them.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors.
> 
> _This was from earlier today_
> 
> *via 3++ is the New Black (from inside the Chatbawks)*
> Broadsides - 85 pts with S8 Ap1 Skyfire; not sure if this is in place of old S10 AP1 or if the 85 points + skyfire is an option but its there.
> 
> 
> _Here is a response from a very reliable rumor checker that sometimes comes in to help us take a closer look at rumors._
> *via an anonymous source*
> 
> They're not 85 points base, that's including their Skyfire upgrade.
> 
> They are indeed STR 8 AP 1 however on the broadside suits, then pay to add skyfire, but not interceptor.
> 
> _this is from the comment section of the post from earlier today._
> 
> *via shaso_icebornMarch 13, 2013 at 2:10 PM*
> or Rail Rifle S6 Ap3, Rail Gun S8 Ap1 Skyfire (with option for interceptor) and Rail Cannon S10 Ap1.
> 
> Can anybody guess where these now go? it's pretty obvious isn't it?


----------



## jlay123

the reason im not excited is because i can expect that they are just going to nerf stuff everyone uses now and bring in new stuff thats obviously better for people to buy. they've done it before and they are just gonna do it again, except this time to the only army i really care about.

i understand, ya its great from a business perspective, but it doesn't mean that it doesn't suck for long time consumers though, who already had invested in units.

the broadside thing kinda bugs me, and i only use a unit of them, i understand that its a rumor but still, with every saying how much senses and stuff it makes i really dont see the reasoning other than "oh its smaller", but ya thats why it can't rock that awesome submuntition round, and also i don't think that some hyperaccelerated chunks of metal being shot at flyers is very effective AA. hello, missile pods? idk it just doesnt make much sense to me.

railguns str10ap1 are quintesentially tau, take that way, i think you take away tau tbh, basically are just giving them a multi melta without melta rules, like a longer ranged fusion. no no.


----------



## Zion

*More Broadside rumours or "let the internet find more reasons to bitch"*

More Broadsides stuff from Faiet212:



> * Broadsides: Details to Clear Up Misconceptions *
> 
> 
> There was a lot of overreactions earlier today about broadsides and what they are to become next month with a new Tau codex release (assuming its next month). So one of the sources here put together much more detail, so that Tau players can get a sense of what of what to expect.
> 
> 
> Personally, having a S8 twin-linked AP1 skyfire weapon is huge. Throw three of them into a unit, and you have a very reliable anti-flyer unit. X 3 or more in a 2000+ game, and you have a unit that looks like it will be able to control the sky from the ground.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, although very solid ones.
> 
> *via an anonymous source*
> *Broadsides are Slow and Purposeful, 2+ and T4 now.
> *They are twin linked str8 ap1 railguns and can take plasma or missiles as well.
> *They have a suit upgrade that let's them at the start of a shooting phase have skyfire.
> *They don't have interceptor, nor do they snap fire ground targets.
> *The only thing I notice is that the unit chooses to skyfire or not. So if you use split fire, you can't mix firing at ground targets and flyers easily.
> *They're really, really good.
> *Semi mobile and very durable. They're the only non interceptor skyfire unit in the game that can survive flyer alpha strike.
> *The tears and overreactions over out of context snippets is mind-blowing.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Zion said:


> Tau vehicles can no longer fire as fast vehicles


Looks like we finally have a dealbreaker. Suddenly I'm dreading the logistical aspects of selling nearly 25000 points of combined 40K armies on eBay rather than looking forward to new codices.

I guess I'm going to have to mentally prepare to find out whether or not that one is true. But if it is... Yeah.


----------



## dirty-dog-

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Looks like we finally have a dealbreaker. Suddenly I'm dreading the logistical aspects of selling nearly 25000 points of combined 40K armies on eBay rather than looking forward to new codices.
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to mentally prepare to find out whether or not that one is true. But if it is... Yeah.


this does take away alot of usefullness the tau currently have.

i thought the whole idea of tau is mobile warfare.


----------



## jlay123

if they can fire both in the sky and on the ground, then meh. thats alright i suppose. its not as good as now still, i'd rather still have str10 ap 1 and twinlinked without skyfire, but so be it.


----------



## jlay123

honestly though, still not liking any of this


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

dirty-dog- said:


> i thought the whole idea of tau is mobile warfare.


It used to be, but the hordes of 'noobies' who'd play them as a straight gun line vastly outnumbered those using Tau correctly, and I can well see Games Workshop being weak-spined enough to change their direction for the entire race based on what they think will rake in those shiny dollars.

It certainly won't be my dollars.

Heck, Ubersuit, Skyfire Broadsides, focus on Fire Warriors, Ethereals worth their salt, Pathfinders not needing transports, unchanged Piranhas, bricked Hammerheads... Yeah, these rumours all tug in the direction of Tau becoming one huge turret. Pardon my French, but f*ck that shit.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Pretty arrogant to suggest that the way you play Tau is the "correct" way and if GW want them played different they are weak spined.


----------



## jlay123

ya that really sucks, i like my tau right now the way they are..
there are only like 4-5 things that really need to be fixed


----------



## jlay123

its in they're fluff that that is how they are.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

jlay123 said:


> its in they're fluff that that is how they are.


You mean the fluff that GW created ?

The one that describes the Tau philosophy of "The Hunt" and selecting the perfect position and weapon from which to administer the Mont'ka"

Sounds more positional than mobile to me.

Either way I'm looking forward to a fresh take on the Tau, they have always been my second army of choice and if new 'dex is in the offing I might just build me some!


----------



## SavageConvoy

From what the rumors hint at it looks like Tau will be a terrible stand alone army, but a great unit to bring as allies. 

So I'm considering this another mini release for C:SM.


----------



## Zion

SavageConvoy said:


> From what the rumors hint at it looks like Tau will be a terrible stand alone army, but a great unit to bring as allies.
> 
> So I'm considering this another mini release for C:SM.


Considering what we've gotten so far for 6th I expect a pretty well balanced book (at least internally) that gives us a better Tau army than we've got right now.


----------



## jlay123

honestly my tau are pretty reliable right now..


maybe it's just me though..

oh and good positioning probably takes a fair amount of good mobility to get there and get to another good position before your previous one becomes compromised.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

jlay123 said:


> oh and good positioning probably takes a fair amount of good mobility to get there and get to another good position before your previous one becomes compromised.


Probably but the point is the Codex says nothing about that. In fact it talks more about the " patient hunter" waiting for days.


----------



## nevynxxx

Magpie_Oz said:


> Probably but the point is the Codex says nothing about that. In fact it talks more about the " patient hunter" waiting for days.


This.

Haven't Eldar always been the "in - precision strike - out" army?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Through the virtue of quotes I can see Magpie whom is blocked on my end is weighing in on the discussion. I'd like to add that Mont'Ka and Kau'Yon are the two main strategies of Tau, and yes, when the community mostly fails to use 50%, they are indeed not using Tau right.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Through the virtue of quotes I can see Magpie whom is blocked on my end is weighing in on the discussion. I'd like to add that Mont'Ka and Kau'Yon are the two main strategies of Tau, and yes, when the community mostly fails to use 50%, they are indeed not using Tau right.


Speaking of course with complete knowledge of the Tau player community world wide?

The two main strategies revolve around drawing an enemy to a killing ground which fits in quite well with notion of Tau becoming a "turret"


----------



## nevynxxx

Magpie_Oz said:


> f Tau becoming a "turret"


Speaking of Turrets, I'd love it if the forgerworld ones made their way over....


----------



## Yru0

Hmm, I get the impression that Tau are a bit of both. You have the 'turret' part of the force that deals the killing blow and then you have the maneuverable part the lures and harrasses the enemy force so that they get in the perfect position for the 'turret' to take them out...I have yet to make this work on the tabletop admittedly but I'm not a particularly good player from the onset  

In relation to the rumours: broadsides. I'm a bit miffed about the S8 railguns although having skyfire in the army would be nice...although correct me if I'm wrong, the Flak missile is S8 skyfire as well, so is that what our railguns are becoming? (I don't have a Space marine codex so I could be VERY wrong here...)


----------



## Necrosis

Flakk missiles are str 7 ap4. If rail guns are str 8 ap1, that makes them awesome at taking down air units.


----------



## jlay123

"The Fire caste are entirely committed to mobile warfarein which targets are identified, tracked and killed in an effiecient and catuious matter."
"On the rare occasins when the Tau are absolutely compelled to defend a vital resource, they still apply thir traditional techniques. In this case, the Mont'ka is applied as lightning fast forays out of the defences, each aimed at killing the enemy that pose the greatest threat."
They are all about mobility and never staying in one spot, direct quotes from the book itself, it even explains they rarely if ever build any fortifications.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

jlay123 said:


> "The Fire caste are entirely committed to mobile warfarein which targets are identified, tracked and killed in an effiecient and catuious matter."
> "On the rare occasins when the Tau are absolutely compelled to defend a vital resource, they still apply thir traditional techniques. In this case, the Mont'ka is applied as lightning fast forays out of the defences, each aimed at killing the enemy that pose the greatest threat."
> They are all about mobility and never staying in one spot, direct quotes from the book itself, it even explains they rarely if ever build any fortifications.


Yes but that is in regard to Siege warfare which they choose not to indulge in. The general principles of lying in wait are still how the Tau fight.

But as others have said it is a blend of both. Lying in wait to move to attack or lying in wait to spring an ambush.

Which makes it pretty clear that if 50% of Tau players are moving to attack and 50% are lying in wait then everyone is playing them correctly, don't you think?

Either way probably best to steer the thread back to the impending release and how cool it will be, or how bad it will be as your preference might dictate.


----------



## Zion

*More Tau Rumours*

More Rumours Time! Via *Faeit212*:



> * Tau Are Coming: Model Releases, Ion Cannon, and Characters *
> 
> 
> If you were skeptical that Tau were going to be released in April, well, here is yet another rumor set about what is to be seen in the Tau codex. Characters, model releases, Firewarrior Overwatch, the Riptides pt cost, and more.
> 
> 
> Even though it seems we are right around the corner for this release, please remember that these are still very much rumors. Salt is always required. (Not to mention that we always are only seeing parts of the rules, and not the complete picture...... No sky is falling ever at this point)
> 
> *via the Dude over on Warseer pt 1*
> More info is coming to light regarding the Tau release. What I've personally heard is:
> *Aun'shi is rumoured to be returning.
> *Two new characters are said to be included.
> *One character is a tank commander (presumably a vehicle upgrade) like Pask from the IG Codex. He is supposedly in a Hammerhead and allows it to overwatch.
> *The other Character allows Fire Warriors to consolidate after Overwatch.
> *So it seems Overwatch is going to be the Tau's special trick, at least from a Fire Warrior perspective.
> *The large suit thats been rumoured for a while is supposedly called the Riptide. It is a Jump Monstrous Creature armed with Ion Cannon and standard Battlesuit support weapons.
> *The Ion Cannon can reportedly use two fire modes, Heavy 3 (possibly 4) and single shot Large Blast.
> 
> I have heard of the following releases:
> *Riptide large suit
> *Flyer dual kit (fighter and bomber)
> *New Battlesuit and Broadside models (not sure if these dual kit or not)
> *Plastic Pathfinders
> *A new Fire Warrior HQ (not sure if the special character mentioned above or a generic one)
> 
> *via the Dude pt 2*
> *Ethereals buff units that they join with a selection of effects. One such effect gives an extra shot. This combined with a piece of wargear that adds 6" max range to the squad means that it's possible to rapid fire 3 shots at 18".
> *Apparently this can potentially be 4 if the Fire Warrior special character is also attached.
> *Riptide is rumoured to be around 165 base but only start with twin-linked Plasma.
> *The Ion Accelerator is apparently an upgrade: three S7 AP3 shots or one S8 AP2 Large Blast.
> 
> *There's supposedly a special rule on the Riptide called Nova Accelerator which can do 4 things:
> Buff weaponry (unsure how or which weapons)
> Double the shots of support weapons (missile pods ect)
> Increase invulnerable save to 3++
> Boost a stat (unknown which or by how much)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Tau may be the force I'm looking for, a none power armoured force with some easily painted models.


----------



## GrizBe

If these rumours bare out it sounds to me like Tau are going to be a much improved army with alot more flavour to them.

Hopefully we should get the white dwarf leak within a week or two as I really want to see what the 'Ubersuit' looks like and what its really called... Riptide is such a silly name.


----------



## Zion

More Tau stuff from Faeit212 and an interesting tidbit about allies:



> * Tau and their Allies, and Farsight *
> 
> 
> We have been wondering now for quite awhile what is going on with the idea of a Allied Supplement, or Mini-dex that has been rumored in the past. There are many indicators or little hints that this might be on its way (gretchin, genestealer cults, and more), but we really have nothing solid.
> 
> 
> Here Shaso Iceborn touches on that release, and I am not sure it looks good for it. He then goes over and into a brief overlay of some Tau bits. I am hoping that we can discover some more information about what is happening with this supplement in the near future. (or more info saying its going away)
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, and like always require a little bit of salt.
> 
> *via shaso_iceborn over on Warseer*
> The mini ally dex has to my understanding been incorporated into the codex at the beginning of the book and will no longer be a separate compendium.
> 
> There is a Kroot HQ, but not in the conventional sense and he cannot command "Tau" forces (unless they bring back Prok but I have heard nothing on him)
> 
> Farsight will have a new model, it looks similar to the gamesday one.
> 
> Rail Rifles, Rail Guns, and Rail Cannons are the way they are distinguishing different rail type weapons in the new codex.
> 
> There will be 2 "new" special characters, one we may have seen before. (Aun'shi I think but do not have confirmation)


----------



## Troublehalf

Some pictures... Dunno if I can post them, so I won't make a new thread:





























From WarSeer. Enjoy.


----------



## Zion

Nice finds Troublehalf! +Rep for your hard work!


----------



## Troublehalf

Zion said:


> Nice finds Troublehalf! +Rep for your hard work!


Thank you fellow Sororitas! It seems lots of people like the Ripetide Suit but don't like the Bomber (Shark). So, I'm sure more will creep up. I'll keep trying to find stuff!


----------



## bobahoff

The riptide made me pee myself a little bit, they really haven't done much to the crisis suits though, bomber isn't too bad, at least its not as ugly as the stormraven.

Also my bank manger and wife are gonna hate me sooooooooo much


----------



## Zion

Well thinking about it this puts at 4 new books in 4 months this year. At this rate we may see upwards to 9 new 40k books this year (2 months for Fantasy and December being a non-updating month rounding out the year with current rumours).

Now that may change but at this pace all the armies could be updated by the end of 2014.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Zion said:


> Now that may change but at this pace all the armies could be updated by the end of 2014.


'cept Sisters ! :angel:


----------



## Troublehalf

Another one, nothing amazing but it's there.


----------



## Fallen

love that tau are coming...but less blurry pics first.


----------



## Archon Dan

That Riptide suit looks as big as a Dreadknight! I know somebody who will be very happy to see Tau update. Let's hope the codex is as good as these models look.


----------



## Loli

I like models, but what does this release for me is Farsight I'll pick the model regardless but I just hope he isn't useless unit wise. 
But damn the Riptide model is nice, the battle force is really nice too.


----------



## dirty-dog-

Goodfind Troublehalf, glad i got rid of my darkangels when i did, looks like ill have money for the new tau coming out....


----------



## GrizBe

Not really a hard job finding them.... They were all over the Advanced Tau Tactica page first and then were on Faeit212 not long after....

Anyway.. that aside, wish we could get a better look at the Riptide, it looks really interesting. 

The Flyers however, are rather meh...


----------



## bobahoff

Yay no more kroot in the battle force


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some comments about the pictures
Source


> via neko
> I'm glad someone's posted those - I feel I can speak a little more freely now
> 
> Looking at the double spread:
> - The flyer on the left is a gunship. The chin-mounted burst cannon you can see, but the main weapon is actually mounted on the underside of the tail, and is some sort of turreted array of ion weapons. My first thought is that this should make the flyer easier to use, as you don't need to be pointing at the target. It also has 2 pop-up seeker missiles.
> - The flyer on the right is the bomber. It doesn't actually carry any bombs, but instead has a generator for forming bombs out of plasma as they're needed. It also has a detachable drone fighter in each wing for defense.
> - Below the bomber, you should be able to make out a lot of white missile tips. These all belong to a Broadside model. The uppermost bundle of missiles is a shoulder-mounted pod, whilst a bit lower you can see 2 more bundles of missiles in arm mounted pods. Also, to the right of the shoulder pod you may be able to make out a seeker missile pointing straight up - this is the suit mounted seeker I mentioned.
> - To the right of that you have the XV104 Riptide. You should be able to make out an ion cannon of some sort on its right arm, and a shield on its left.
> 
> 2nd Attachment:
> - Here we can see the box art for the XV104, this time armed with some sort of uber-burst cannon. On this shot you might be able to make out the twin support weapons mounted under the main gun. It also comes with 2 shielded missile drones.
> - And another picture of the bomber.
> 
> 3rd Attachment:
> - Pathfinders. You can't really make out the new experimental weapons I'm afraid, but you can certainly see that one of the drones is beefier than the rest. If I understand right, this drone can sit in place of the cupola on the devilfish, and grant some sort of C3 bonuses.
> - Broadside suit. In this shot you can see it built with the twin heavy rail rifle (the rifle you can see is actually 2 heavy rail rifles side by side).
> - Crisis team. It's just the current suits repacked into boxes of 3.
> 
> Another tidbit not shown:
> - The XV8 varient is a finecast commander's varient. It looks similar to the XV8 (maybe with longer limbs?), and may well have the same rules, but is posed with the hand units deployed.


----------



## nevynxxx

That battleforce is *miles* better. With a piranah I had to buy separately!

Not impressed by the flyers, which is disappointing. May well have to just Forgeworld it and use them as counts as 

I like *everything* else I see there though, Riptide is beautiful.... Can not wait. Now just need to pass two exams before I can afford to buy it......


----------



## bobahoff

Someone just said on advanced tau tactica that the pathfinders have access to secret experimental weapons, truth is I don't care they look multipart plastic, I'm officially buzzing for this release again

Reckon I'll need about £350 to get a decent force
2 battle forces 
2 broadsides
A riptide
A box of pathfinders
Codex

I've got a few fire warriors devilfish and a hammerhead so I can't wait for this lot to get released


----------



## bitsandkits

Anyone against putting the pics and such into a new thread rather than hiding them in here ?


----------



## bobahoff

Don't really see the point, they're everywhere now


----------



## ntaw

Here you go, Bits.


----------



## GrizBe

One thing i'm noticing... just how huge is that ubersuit / Riptide? 

Its £50, £17 more then then Dreadknight. Also... its more then twice the hight of those crisis suits and at least as tall as a flying stem... so what... 15cm?


----------



## nevynxxx

GrizBe said:


> One thing i'm noticing... just how huge is that ubersuit / Riptide?
> 
> Its £50, £17 more then then Dreadknight. Also... its more then twice the hight of those crisis suits and at least as tall as a flying stem... so what... 15cm?


Should mean it's in the flight path of air units, and gets automatic skyfire then :wink:


----------



## The Sturk

If there is one thing I am noticing, its that all those kits come with a fuckton of drones.

Seriously though, I am liking the models.


----------



## nevynxxx

The Sturk said:


> If there is one thing I am noticing, its that all those kits come with a fuckton of drones.


Yip.... Lots and lots of drones...


----------



## bobahoff

Didn't someone once say GW will never make the money back on the drones mould? Maybe something to do with that.

Also if they're cheap enough (points wise) then its an effective way to lay down fire, especially if carbines are made to be assault 2


----------



## nevynxxx

bobahoff said:


> Didn't someone once say GW will never make the money back on the drones mould? Maybe something to do with that.
> 
> Also if they're cheap enough (points wise) then its an effective way to lay down fire, especially if carbines are made to be assault 2


They are also great to screen and soak up fire.....


----------



## furyion

From http://tauofwar.blogspot.com/
"All your Broadsides are now too small for tournament play. New ones are on 60mm bases, yours are on 40mm. Some power gamers might complain about you field your old ones."

I'm glad I held off to buy all of my broadsides :grin:


----------



## Zion

From Faeit212 regarding the images:



> * Tau Information Flows Free. *
> 
> 
> This is another Tau treat, as each image we have seen is explained with details on what you are seeing.
> 
> I expect a balanced 6th edition codex with the Tau, and look forward to seeing what it brings.
> 
> 
> *via neko over on Warseer *
> I'm glad someone's posted those - I feel I can speak a little more freely now
> 
> Looking at the double spread:
> - The flyer on the left is a gunship. The chin-mounted burst cannon you can see, but the main weapon is actually mounted on the underside of the tail, and is some sort of turreted array of ion weapons. My first thought is that this should make the flyer easier to use, as you don't need to be pointing at the target. It also has 2 pop-up seeker missiles.
> - The flyer on the right is the bomber. It doesn't actually carry any bombs, but instead has a generator for forming bombs out of plasma as they're needed. It also has a detachable drone fighter in each wing for defense.
> - Below the bomber, you should be able to make out a lot of white missile tips. These all belong to a Broadside model. The uppermost bundle of missiles is a shoulder-mounted pod, whilst a bit lower you can see 2 more bundles of missiles in arm mounted pods. Also, to the right of the shoulder pod you may be able to make out a seeker missile pointing straight up - this is the suit mounted seeker I mentioned.
> - To the right of that you have the XV104 Riptide. You should be able to make out an ion cannon of some sort on its right arm, and a shield on its left.
> 
> 2nd Attachment:
> - Here we can see the box art for the XV104, this time armed with some sort of uber-burst cannon. On this shot you might be able to make out the twin support weapons mounted under the main gun. It also comes with 2 shielded missile drones.
> - And another picture of the bomber.
> 
> 3rd Attachment:
> - Pathfinders. You can't really make out the new experimental weapons I'm afraid, but you can certainly see that one of the drones is beefier than the rest. If I understand right, this drone can sit in place of the cupola on the devilfish, and grant some sort of C3 bonuses.
> - Broadside suit. In this shot you can see it built with the twin heavy rail rifle (the rifle you can see is actually 2 heavy rail rifles side by side).
> - Crisis team. It's just the current suits repacked into boxes of 3.
> 
> Another tidbit not shown:
> - The XV8 varient is a finecast commander's varient. It looks similar to the XV8 (maybe with longer limbs?), and may well have the same rules, but is posed with the hand units deployed.


And concerning the Riptide:


> * Answering Questions About the Riptide *
> 
> 
> In the last few days we have seen a lot about the Tau, and there are more questions than there are answers right now. What exactly is the Riptide, what does it come with, and what are its upgrades are a huge one. Not only that, but now we have seen the model (box cover art), and the excitement is going nuts. This model is "freakin huge".
> 
> 
> Please remember that while we are getting close to release dates, and this comes from a good source.... always add a grain of salt until the codex is in hand.
> 
> *via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox*
> _To answer some questions for your readers:_
> _*The suit starts with rail cannons and can upgrade them to the Ion Weapon. _
> _*The profiles you have listed are wrong, but it does indeed have blast and shot options. (from yesterday)_
> _*It does divert power from it's reactor to different systems at the start of each Tau turn, lasting until the next turn and starts with one system active. _
> _*One includes the gun, which is how you change it from shots to a blast. _
> _*For those of you wondering; yes the blast is better than the multi-shots. _
> _*It isn't like submunitions, or dispersed firing. Think of it more like megaman's buster. It gets powers up and fires a big shot instead of rapidly firing smaller shots (granted it's from a big gun). _


----------



## renren

anyone got any pics of the new kroot stuff ???


----------



## seermaster

Just one thing is the broadside in the double page spread a new or old one.
I have a feiling they will be different than before in more ways than just the gun.


----------



## jlay123

Interesting stuff. Will reserve my judgement until further developments.


----------



## nevynxxx

furyion said:


> From http://tauofwar.blogspot.com/
> "All your Broadsides are now too small for tournament play. New ones are on 60mm bases, yours are on 40mm. Some power gamers might complain about you field your old ones."
> 
> I'm glad I held off to buy all of my broadsides :grin:


Because swapping the base is *really* hard :wink:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

More pics and some rules from the WD










































Source


> Via Kirby over on 3++
> *Skyray can shoot and ground and air targets (one assumes at full BS)
> 
> 
> *Special character is "like" Chronus for tanks. Tank Hunters. Potential cover boost. Tank can overwatch.
> 
> *Hammerhead roughly 160-170 WITH character.
> 
> *Special Pathfinder - Nightstrider.
> 
> *Shadowsun has split fire. Maybe.
> 
> *Riptide roughly is T6/W4/2 Sv/5 invul with the special option working on a 3 or higher (i.e. 3plusplus , better blast, etc.). Around 175 pts with Ion Cannon (S8 Ap2 blast; super charge takes to S9?).
> 5 wounds!? And more gun options outside of Ion cannon - supporting missile pods?
> 
> *All Ion weapons have a 'supercharge' option but at a risk (gets hot?). Drones can have Ion weapons.
> 
> *Interceptor drones are in! heavy drones with actual weapons AFAIK. They are a FW unit iirc which has been moved to 40k. there are 6 drone types (see below).
> 
> *Repulsor field. D6 s4 ap- hits to attacking units at I10
> 
> *Supporting fire allows other Tau units within 6" to overwatch a charging unit as well. Not sure if this is all Tau units or just specific types.
> 
> *Markerlights are for all intents and purposes, the same. Buff BS, remove cover. BS can be buffed for Overwatch but not sure if this counts for Skyfire, too
> 
> *There is somethign called.... puretide engram neurochip.
> 
> *I haven't heard anything about railcannons for the Riptide. It starts with a Burst cannon (of giantness) though and can buy a Skyfire option.__In the pictures we can see underslung plasma rifles with the burst cannon.__IDK base cost for Hammerhead but that appears to be about right. I'd still imagine one hammerhead + 2 broadside units with the info I have but it might go the other way, too.
> 
> *6 different types of drones.
> Grav inhibitor
> pulse accelerator
> recon drone (which can fit in the turret cupola of a devikfish and provide communication relays and fire support)
> 
> *Cadre Fireblade -
> IC with split fire, markerlight, supporting fire, volley fire (+1 shot for Pulse Rifles/Carbines if unit and IC do not move).
> Upgrade for Fire Warrior units - not sure if an actual IC or just has LoS! properties, etc.
> 
> *Pathfinders compete with fliers so I'm guessing no option to move them and they stay in Fast Attack.
> 
> *Riptide is an Elite choice
> 
> *85 pts gets S8 AP1 Skyfire for Broadsides; same statline
> railguns are now S8 Ap1 base - rail cannons are S10 AP1.
> The way the ruling works is at the beginning of the shooting phase they can choose to have skyfire or not.
> No beam railgun shot
> 
> *Kroot?
> There were some solid thoughts on Kroot before with rules, etc. but since they might not have new models soon, they might not want to showcase them. But yes, quite possibly they have been cut until this silly ally supplement book which would be frustrating but that would be very strange as GW generally never removes units from books.


----------



## GrizBe

Damn the Riptides nice... Even better looking in the clearer pics. Just wish I knew how huge it was.


Still don't like the flyers though.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

GrizBe said:


> One thing i'm noticing... just how huge is that ubersuit / Riptide?
> 
> Its £50, £17 more then then Dreadknight. Also... its more then twice the hight of those crisis suits and at least as tall as a flying stem... so what... 15cm?


Seems like the box has loads of options though, seeing as how we've seen 4 different main (big) guns so far and a plethora of smaller ones (at least fusion blaster, missile pods, SMS and plasma rifle) so I expect the price has more to do with that than just size.

Also, I think those thigh plates are perfect to fix the nose of the schizo flyer.


----------



## bobahoff

Love the tiny head on the riptide, plus I need a new drool rag this one is full


----------



## MadCowCrazy

bobahoff said:


> Love the tiny head on the riptide, plus I need a new drool rag this one is full


----------



## Thermos51

(I don't play tau for the record, long live the Empawah!) I was on the gw website and on the main page is an advertisement for a book about this shadow sun felow and in the description it says that she is going to lead the next phase of the tau empire's expantion, a new crusade against the imperium??!!?? Best send the Krieg 50th to the border! LONG LIVE THE EMPAWAH!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Thermos51 said:


> (I don't play tau for the record, long live the Empawah!) I was on the gw website and on the main page is an advertisement for a book about this shadow sun felow and in the description it says that she is going to lead the next phase of the tau empire's expantion, a new crusade against the imperium??!!?? Best send the Krieg 50th to the border! LONG LIVE THE EMPAWAH!!


Tau expand between every codex. Shadowsun also led the last expansion so I'm not sure this is that much news. Having a book about it though is going to be great.

And it's going to be a long time until Tau seriously annoy the Imperium, they've swallowed a few fringe worlds and are rubbing shoulders with Macragge, but in the prior case the Imperium doesn't care enough yet and in the latter case, the Tau and the Ultramarines are pretty much permanent allies so there shouldn't be any major diplomatic incident.


----------



## Xabre

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tau expand between every codex. Shadowsun also led the last expansion so I'm not sure this is that much news. Having a book about it though is going to be great.
> 
> And it's going to be a long time until Tau seriously annoy the Imperium, they've swallowed a few fringe worlds and are rubbing shoulders with Macragge, but in the prior case the Imperium doesn't care enough yet and in the latter case, the Tau and the Ultramarines are pretty much permanent allies so there shouldn't be any major diplomatic incident.



There's a reason that Tau and Codexarines are Blood Brothers in the ally chart. I'm really not expecting a whole lot of strife, honestly.

I'm really concerned with how the Riptide will compete. It feels like it could easily be a Heavy Support with its firepower... but it's not competing with Broadsides or Hammerheads. Will it be more effective than 3 Crisis, however?


----------



## elmir

Xabre said:


> There's a reason that Tau and Codexarines are Blood Brothers in the ally chart. I'm really not expecting a whole lot of strife, honestly.
> 
> I'm really concerned with how the Riptide will compete. It feels like it could easily be a Heavy Support with its firepower... but it's not competing with Broadsides or Hammerheads. Will it be more effective than 3 Crisis, however?


That'll be a question that'll be obvious when you see the netlists...

Anyway, I think it's a brilliant idea to move that in elite slots. Tau were too heavy support reliant as it is. 

I'm curious to see what they'll do with the sniper drones as well.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Xabre said:


> There's a reason that Tau and Codexarines are Blood Brothers in the ally chart. I'm really not expecting a whole lot of strife, honestly.
> 
> I'm really concerned with how the Riptide will compete. It feels like it could easily be a Heavy Support with its firepower... but it's not competing with Broadsides or Hammerheads. Will it be more effective than 3 Crisis, however?


Hmm... It's not that much different in size (in mass it is though, haha) from a Necron Triarch Stalker, which is also Elite. The stalker is really squishy though, so the Riptide with T6 and W4 would be a defensive powerhouse.

But do we know if it has jet packs? If not, it's probably breaking more lore rules than anything so far at Tau's disposal.

It looks to have a LOT of options. Which is inherently a good thing for it. I can't imagine it could possibly be bad unless the base cost is too high.

I don't think you should be thinking "Crisis or Riptide" just yet. They will solve different problems. Depending on the rules, I'll probably end up with 1 Riptide in my regular army and none in my Stealth army (if XV25 get fixed)

Of course, they may just nerf the snot out of XV8 suits because they were the 'spammable' of choice in the previous codex. That's their usual marketing strategy, at least.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Found this video whilst looking at random stuff, guess this is what a Riptide is...
Click Me


----------



## Battman

Those models look cool can’t wait till I have my own white dwarf to look at them better


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Battman said:


> Those models look cool can’t wait till I have my own white dwarf to look at them better


Roll on the 30th !


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Magpie_Oz said:


> Battman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those models look cool can’t wait till I have my own white dwarf to look at them better
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on the 30th !
Click to expand...

::hopes for another alien update (Orks), then a good guy update(sisters), then a creature feature (Tyranids), then Space Marines by 3rd quarter or 4th quarter this year.::


Glad Tau got the much needed update, as I see this getting me one step closer to the Space Marines.


----------



## Insanity

I got excited when I saw Farsight because he seems to have different feet that look stronger than the current crisis suit ones, but then I saw the Crisis suit next to it with the same feet we have now. All well I'm excited non the less.


----------



## nevynxxx

MetalHandkerchief said:


> But do we know if it has jet packs?


On the double page spread that's been leaked, on the side page with the bits about stuff, it has a pic of the back with a configuration of vents *just* like the crisis suit, just a few more of them. So I'm going for a firm, "yes, this thing jumps too".


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

So, out of sheer curiosity, how bad was this update to Tau needed and how long has it been needed?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, out of sheer curiosity, how bad was this update to Tau needed and how long has it been needed?


I'd say it's been due at least since 5th came out. They have never really been good from my experience.

If we talk update order I'd list it from most needed as: SoB, Tau, Eldar, Orks, BT, Tyranids. Once these are done I think they most armies should be pretty balanced, there are just a few units in each codex that would need a tweek. Mandrakes in DE, Archons court. Hmm, can't really think of anything else. Blood Crushers need a fix, their fluff is SOOOO HORRIBLE!!! when you compare it to their stats...

Chaos Daemons codex: Bloodcrushers of Khorne, pg. 30, last line of second section:
"Only the heaviest weapons have a chance of piercing its armoured skin, and by the time such weapons are brought to bear, it is usually too late."

Yeah.... that 6+ armour save is real scaaaaary... Almost every weapon in the game can pierce the armour, the 5+ inv save might give some protection but the armour is useless.


They should roll all SM dexes into a single codex as well, this could be easily done and not take up more pages than the current book. Just have wargear pages for each chapter, heck they could add wargear pages for all chapters. Every chapter only needs 2 pages, 1 for wargear and 1 for army special rules. The rest is pretty much exactly the same for all SM dexes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

If I'm reading this correctly, Tau last had an update in 4th?
Agreed on the bit about marines being funneled into one 'dex, but, aren't the reason BA, DA,BT, and SW in their own codec due to being non-codex compliant chapters?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Jace of Ultramar said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, Tau last had an update in 4th?
> Agreed on the bit about marines being funneled into one 'dex, but, aren't the reason BA, DA,BT, and SW in their own codec due to being non-codex compliant chapters?


I guess the notion is that so much of their equipment is common you could simply do it as a base force with differences for each chapter as required. Not that much different to each of the Chaos Gods having different CSM and Daemon traits really.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Magpie_Oz said:


> I guess the notion is that so much of their equipment is common you could simply do it as a base force with differences for each chapter as required. Not that much different to each of the Chaos Gods having different CSM and Daemon traits really.


Well, I understand that. I guess the idea of traits specific to a chapter is what wasn't registering.


----------



## bobahoff

Don't think that the BA/nillarines dex would work as all the points values of the vehicles are different, for example rhinos are 15 points extra. Also you would have to have unit entries that say you can only use these with X army, thunderwolf cavalry is an example of this, can you imagine how many kids would turn up to play with ultramairnes on wolves?

Its not the best system, having multiple dex's but it seems to work alright.


----------



## Insanity

I can see them releasing an "all in one" codex for Marines and have it divided into the separate Chapters........and then charging 3 times the price.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Insanity said:


> I can see them releasing an "all in one" codex for Marines and have it divided into the separate Chapters........and then charging 3 times the price.


As opposed to 5 times the price like it is now ? BA, DA, SM, BT & SW codices ?


----------



## Insanity

Well if they really wanted to be greedy, they could charge the $83 (AUS) for the new codexes, times 5 and make it cost $415 rather than the current price for $289


----------



## Loli

Jace of Ultramar said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, Tau last had an update in 4th?
> Agreed on the bit about marines being funneled into one 'dex, but, aren't the reason BA, DA,BT, and SW in their own codec due to being non-codex compliant chapters?


Yeah but my beloved Iron Hands ain't compliant either, No chaplains, Ad Mech Love, rarely any termie squads instead they take place of a Sargent, Iron Father's, Clan Organisation, clan council instead of Chapter Master etc yet they don't get their own dex, heck they don't even get their own character, so why should the other 'none-codex' chapters get one. I'm sure someone more familiar with the Ravenguard, White Scars, Salamanders and Imperial Fists could make a case for them too. I honestly think they should make them have their own codexes. It's wrong they are bundled in while other chapters get their own. 

Just trait it like Chaos or Separate them all and make Ultra the standard dex and be done with it.


----------



## bobahoff

Why the ultamarines? They're crap.

Any way if I had to be honest I'd rather not have one codex to rule them all, I just think it would be a nightmare, especially when BA, SW and DA players want their specific dex's and not a yellow pages where they only use a third of it, yes you probably could fit all the characters, vehicles and units into a book about the size of the nillarines dex, but don't forget most 40K books (including BRB) are about 30% fluff.

I'm probably gonna get flamed to death for this but I would like to see MORE SM dex's(yes you read that correctly) salamanders and iron hands especially


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Jace of Ultramar said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, Tau last had an update in 4th?


They Tau were first introduced to the game in 4th, that's when they had their first launch of models and codex. Dont think they had any models or anything like that beforehand, like the Necrons did for instance.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> They Tau were first introduced to the game in 4th, that's when they had their first launch of models and codex. Dont think they had any models or anything like that beforehand, like the Necrons did for instance.


Tau came out in 2002, before Necrons, with a 3rd edition codex.


----------



## bobahoff

They also had a nightmare on release, as someone leaked the whole codex, 6 months previous, as a result they only sold a few minis as everyone had played through the dex with proxies.

A pretty huge disaster for a new race


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some release information
Source


> via The Dude
> *The release will include two Finecast boxes, one for Farsight and one for a generic XV8 Commander.
> *Also Two Finecast blisters for Special Characters; Dark Strider and Long Strike.
> *Plus there is a plastic blister for the Cadre Fireblade.
> *Just to be clear, the existing Kroot Carnivore squad will stay unchanged.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Dangit, I was hoping my ass off for plastic Kroot Hounds.


----------



## Zion

News/rumours to help get us back on track. If any of this has already been posted I apologize but I wasn't backtracking through Tau history to sort that out (both are from Faiet212, the article titles are also the links):



> * Tau Models: Farsight, Dark Strider, and Long Strike *
> 
> 
> A little release information regarding the models that we will be seeing gives us a couple finecast blisters, two finecast boxes., and a plastic blister. Also included below is a little information on Kroot Carnivore squads.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are still rumors, salt is always required.
> 
> *via The Dude over on Warseer*
> _*The release will include two Finecast boxes, one for Farsight and one for a generic XV8 Commander._
> _*Also Two Finecast blisters for Special Characters; Dark Strider and Long Strike._
> _*Plus there is a plastic blister for the Cadre Fireblade._
> _*Just to be clear, the existing Kroot Carnivore squad will stay unchanged._





> * Tau HQ News: Cadre Fireblades *
> 
> 
> Cadre Fireblades is the listing in the codex for the Firewarrior HQ choice, that appears it might be more than one independent character per HQ selection. Its quite hard to tell at the moment, but this little bit of info is the latest on deciphering what we are going to be seeing in the new Tau codex.
> 
> Please remember that these are still rumors. I am hoping that sooner rather than later we get someone with the codex in hand to do a QnA here.
> *via neko over on Warseer*
> The "Cadre Fireblades" codex entry is pluralised, so they won't be a specific character. They are independant characters, which to me implies HQ. They wear carapace armour and have barely any more EQ than a Fire Warrior (as standard at least) so I am thinking it would be a budget HQ option.
> 
> 
> *via The Dude over on Warseer*
> When the Fireblade was first described to me it was as being like a Wolfguard battle leader.
> Low level HQ choice.
> 
> 
> Tank Commander
> I was told that he allows the tank to Overwatch, which may not be too handy for the tank itself, but adds more firepower to the 6" support Overwatch if true.


----------



## revilo44

I'm not really that excited about the tau update as I hope they would have more vespid stuff oh well.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

revilo44 said:


> I'm not really that excited about the tau update as I hope they would have more vespid stuff oh well.


One rumour talked about how the design team were playtesting Vespid on jetbikes. Then they thought "hang on guys, what the fuck are we doing?" and scrapped this rather idiotic idea, thank the gods.

Just saying, no new Vespid units may just be a good thing...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I don't think the Tau should be an Empire, maybe a Confederacy or something is more apt.


----------



## Loli

Yeah that's something that made me smile now, that everything it seems is Tau Empire, I suppose it's to help out them in the light of a somewhat possible threat. That or they changed the fluff


----------



## Zion

More rumours from Faeit212. Once again the article titles are the links.



> * Tau: Riptides Activation of the Nova Engine...... *
> 
> 
> The Riptide is known to have something called a Nova Engine. Apparently it is dangerous to activate, as it overcharges the weapon or other types of results..... like taking a wound. Here is the latest on the Riptides Noava Engine.
> 
> 
> Please remember that this is a rumor, salt is always required.
> 
> *via The Dude over on Warseer*
> Just heard the following:
> 
> Activating the Riptide's Nova Engine is risky. It only works on a 3+. If it fails to activate (roll of 1-2) the Riptide suffers a wound.
> 
> The weapon buff result for the Nova Engine supposedly buffs the large blast of the Ion Accelerator to S9 AP1, so there's your anti tank gun
> 
> Also, apparently Broadsides with missiles get 4 shots each at S7 AP4.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not sure the mechanics of the Nova Engine, but it appears to me to be a simple random table with1-2 being take a wound and 3-4 being one of the four rumoured buffs. If this is the case, you wouldn't be able to rely on it happening.
> 
> Also, if the charged profile does have a drawback like Gets Hot, you are twice risking self harm to get that one mega shot off.





> * Tau: Kroot and Vespid - Looks Like They Will Be In *
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning we had a rumor from Ravengardt that was telling us that the new Tau codex was to be without its alien companions, the Kroot and Vespid. Well, the same source sent this to me late in the day yesterday, saying that his source might of been a little over enthusiastic. Here is what was sent in.
> 
> 
> This was sent in simply to help us try and find the best information, and sometimes people get it wrong. I even had phone calls regarding this rumor bit, but Ravengardt was nice enough to dig a little deeper, and then let us know what he found out.
> 
> I still believe that Kroot and Vespid will get their token unit in the Tay codex, and will then will be expanded upon if an Allies Supplement is released.
> 
> *via Ravengardt from the Faeit 212 inbox*
> _Me again, had a bit of time to talk to someone else over at $%## @ %^%^##&. The info they've got is sparse too. Looks like real release briefings were stopped to prevent leaks. They get their hard facts a day before or at preorder start. So it looks like my earlier source might have been a little overly enthusiastic. So please add a lot of salt._
> _Sorry if I caused trouble. I wanted to clarify how dependable me info is. _
> _thanks,_
> _Ravengardt_
> *via Neko over at Warseer*
> 
> _There are pictures of Kroot and Vespid miniatures in the new codex, so I expect their rules will be there too_


----------



## revilo44

This is from faeit212

Please remember that these are rumors until we get something more concrete, and we still are not sure of what the squad sizes will be.

via MajorWesJanson on Warseer
Firewarriors are still 4 to a frame, so they will still probably remain 6-12. Kroot could maybe get a little larger, say 12-24. Pathfinders 4-8 don't work anymore, so we will likely see them go from 4-8 to either 5-10 or 6-12, so you don't have spares in a box. Stealthsuit boxes are 3 per, so if they do increase the size, I'd expect 3-9. Crisis suits are also now 3 per box, but I don't expect their unit size to increase, unless maybe Farsight bumps their max size up.


----------



## jlay123

honestly more interested in the book than the models.


----------



## bitsandkits

little video 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=8300066


----------



## locustgate

bitsandkits said:


> little video
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=8300066


GD that's twice I've decided to start playing an army right before they decide to release new stuff.


----------



## nevynxxx

That's Riptide with a little LED in it's head isn't it? OMG, by Tau battle force, that I bought last year in preparation for the Tau redo isn't going to have to wait much longer.

Shiny!


----------



## revilo44

Love the look of everything except broadside in these pictures 

http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/rumores-fotos-tau-en-alta-calidad.html[/url] 

Don't know has been posted


----------



## nevynxxx

revilo44 said:


> Linky


No, hasn't been posted. Bloody good pics! I'm even getting to like the fliers from that angle....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GW releases the pre-order trailer video and some more pics have surfaced






Source
























Commander Longknife








Darkstrider


----------



## ashikenshin

awesome, can`t wati!


----------



## locustgate

revilo44 said:


> Love the look of everything except broadside in these pictures
> 
> http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/rumores-fotos-tau-en-alta-calidad.html[/url]
> 
> Don't know has been posted


That broadside is A-W-E-S-O-M-E


----------



## Zion

Price list from Faeit212 is below:



> * Tau Release List and Prices *
> 
> 
> The Astropate is reporting the Tau release list with pricing. I am going to say that something is off, simply because of some of the odd numbers. Example $50.24 for the codex? So do check this out, as they may simply be price conversions.
> 
> Please remember that these are still rumored, however, this should be a fact here in the next day or so.
> 
> *via The Astropate: News and Rumors*
> _Codex: Tau Empire: $50.24_
> _Tau Empire Battleforce: $130_
> _Tau Empire XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team (3): $75_
> _Tau Empire Pathfinder Team (8): $35_
> _Hammerhead: $57.96_
> _Tau Empire Sun Shark Bomber/Razorshark Fighter: $65_
> _Tau Empire XV104 Riptide Battlesuit: $85_
> _Tau Empire XV88 Broadside Battlesuit: $50_
> _Fireblade Cadre: $19.32_
> _Crisis Suit commander: $42.51_
> _Farsight: $50.24_
> _Shi´vre (Finecast) $20.61_
> _Sha´ng (Finecast): $16.75_
> _Shi'vre is the Pathfinder SC, Darkstrider._
> _Sha'ng is the Tank Commander Longknife._


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

No re-packaged XV25 :angry:

Which means 100% Fusion Blasters or 100% Burst Cannons is STILL not an option!?

Ima kill a fool!

Edit: And also means no Plasma or Rail Rifle arms for XV25!!! RAAAAAAAAAGE!! *burns world in righteous fire*


----------



## Insanity

Is it just me, or do the XV15 stealth suits look so much cooler than the XV25s?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Insanity said:


> Is it just me, or do the XV15 stealth suits look so much cooler than the XV25s?


It's not just you, they are awesome. They're what got me into Tau in the first place. Which incidentally is why I'm so bitter, because they've always sucked bunghole.

I think the XV25 looks best if you have few Stealth Suits and the XV15 looks best if you're maxed out. I use a combination, with XV15s as my squad leaders for the XV25.


----------



## GrizBe

We have the Codex Cover!











Just not in English yet.


----------



## furyion

Has anybody else found this pic?









Would the missile arms be the skyfire option?

Just found Zion's post of the pic in the other thread. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## nevynxxx

Hmmm, cunning.... Those options are going to be a complete git to magnetise....


----------



## Myen'Tal

I quite like everything that I've seen so far, though the Honor Blade in the Fireblade's hand seems a little thick compared to other blades, but he doesn't look too bad though .

I'm hoping that Farsight's rules must have changed sense people are pricing him at around $50 though :shok:, that's probably the most expensive independent character I've seen barring fantasy H.Q.s on monstrous creatures. If they haven't then I can't see them being in high demand, but I'm no expert in these things.

Guess we'll see the official price tag in a few days.


----------



## dirty-dog-

does anyone else see the massive missile on the broadside suit? like an uber seeker....


----------



## Insanity

Any french speakers care to read through and pick out some interesting bits?

Or if someone has too much time on there hands and wants to type everything out into a translator


----------



## DestroyerHive

Okay, the Broadsides can be armed with either a railgun or missiles, though that is obvious enough. Instead of having the mobility of a Crisi suit, the Broadside has either autoguiding missiles (seeker missiles?) or plasma rifles. These weapons come mounted on the shoulders and there are FOUR to choose from. Comes with drones - shield drone, missile pod drone, pulse rifle drone, and another kind of drone that represents all types of available options (this last one sounds weird).


----------



## Zion

Here's everything new Faeit212 has:



> * April Releases. Everything's Here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, all the April releases, both finecast and plastic, and just about everything else in between. Enjoy....





> * Interseting Tau Pic: Model Size Comparison *
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a really cool pic, that looks like its out of the codex, or it may be a White Dwarf image. It was sent into me, and I thought it worthwhile to get posted up. The Riptide looks huge.


And finally, some rules:


> * Rules Compilation From White Dwarf *
> 
> 
> The latest White Dwarf is now in hand of some people, and wow, the information is flowing. Here it is in English, the latest information on Games Workshop's latest release... Tau
> 
> 
> The following is a large collection of information gleaned from the Siyath that was posted on the Advanced Tau Tactica forums. I have compiled all that information in one place for you.
> 
> *via Siyath on Advanced Tau Tactia*
> I'm lucky enough to have my copy of the WD (English version) already in my hands. I've read only a couple of the first pages showcasing the release (literally just got home and sat down) and already I can say that, for example, the Razorshark can swap it's burst cannon for a missile pod, houses two seeker missiles in compartments above it's wings - plus that the main armament is indeed a quad ion weapon with 360 arc.
> 
> 
> Well, more as I go: The Riptide. Apparently it's highly posable, "featuring joints at ankles, knees, hips, waist, shoulders and neck". So this is good news at least modeling-wise. Also, Riptide comes with five support systems - I'm not sure if this means the kit contains five of these or does it indeed have five hardpoints reserved for the various support systems. I suspect the former. There's a mention of a "velocity tracker" as a some kind of a new support system.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, some more:
> Missile drones as such apparently only come with the Broadside kit (not the shielded ones that come with Riptide). Not a difficult stretch to covert, though. The heavy rail rifles on Broadsides are twinlinked, and apparently either version, the heavy railrifle as well as the one packed with missiles can take a single seeker missile as an additional weapon.
> 
> Not much to say about the new commander with the Enforcer armour, apparently not too much compatible with existing XV8 models, since the pose is rather rigid. And yes, Finecast. The weapons portrayed are indeed the AFP and the CIB. The last picture on the page and especially the caption indicates the Crisis squad size has gone up from the previous 3, since there's 4 in the picture in addition to the commander and it's described as a squad.
> 
> Farsight, it's the Dawn Blade that we see there. Not much else to add, except perhaps the mention about there not being any question about where Farsight's loyalties lie since the "symbol of the Fire Caste proudly worn on his chest."
> 
> The Pathfinders' ion rifle is a new experimental weapon apprently exclusive to the Pathfinders. Six different drones can be built from the kit. Nothing to add about Darkstrider that we don't already know. Except that it's a "he", not "she" : ).
> 
> Squinting at the codex imagery, I can make out that the Cadre Fireblade has the following statistics:
> 
> WS4, BS5, S3, T3, W3, I3, A3, Ld9 and a 4+ save. He's Infantry(Character), and carries Combat armour (probably just the regular FW armor since it's listed on the FW entry too), pulse rifle, photon grenades and a markerlight.
> 
> He also has following Special Rules: Independent Character, Split Fire and Supporting Fire. Volley Fire: (paraphrased) not moving in the Movement phase, he and every model in his unit fire an additional shot (limited to pulse rifles and carbines).
> 
> Firewarrior stats:
> 
> WS2, BS3, S3, T3, W1, I2, A1, Ld7, 4+. Shas'uis are the same as these days. They carry combat armour, pulse rifles and photon grenades. Also have the Special Rule: Supporting Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, some more then. In random order, what I could deduce from the battlereport and decipher from the images.
> 
> All ion weapons are apparently overchargeable. This leads us to the two Interceptor Drones on the Sunshark. They're detachable, and armed with ionrifles that can be overcharged to produce a S8 Blast each. Fairly neat, I'd say. So the Sunshark's weaponry is twin-linked missile pod, 2 Interceptor Drones with twin-linked ionrifles, 2 seeker missiles and of course the main bombing armament. And the Sunshark is a Fast Attack choice in the FOC.
> 
> Speaking of FOC, looks like it's confirmed that the Riptide is indeed an Elite slot - no indication to the amount you can field, though. Curiously enough, in the 'rep lists the entry says "One XV104 Riptide..." which could be interpreted that there might be a way to field more in a single Elite slot. Don't know how far-fetched that is, but still...
> 
> Velocity Tracker is the Skyfire upgrade. Riptides and Broadsides at least can field these.
> 
> The ionrifle that the Pathfinders field contraticts a little with it being said being exclusive to the Pathfinders, but still the drones can field it too. But it seems to be the same weapon. Probably with severe restrictions (like 1 per team or 1 per 5 Pathfinders) but it does compete with the existing rail rifle. Pathfinders are still in Fast Attack.
> 
> Supporting Fire is an army special rule, so if not all, then at least a vast majority of the army possesses this. At least Broadsides did, according to the 'rep. And well, it is an army special rule. And yes, this is the one enabling nearby units to overwatch in addition to the just one that's being assaulted.
> 
> Stealth teams are still in Elite-slot. And the upgrade for BS2 overwatch is called "Counterfire defence systems". Hard to say if this is a support system or a team upgrade.
> 
> Broadsides still in Heavy Support.
> 
> For some odd reason all Crisis-suits seemed to be carrying the bonding knife. Not just the team leader anymore, apprently. And deducing from the hardpoint choices, multitracker indeed seems to be built in to the suits now. Still no idea what the elusive Puretide engram neurochip actually does, but it is carried by the XV8-05 commander in the 'rep. CIB and AFP are still experimental, it seems.
> 
> There's a codex size-comparison chart for the battlesuits, where it can be seen how the new Enforcer suit and the Broadside suit is 1,5 times as tall as the regular XV8. Not sure how well this translates to the models, but with what we've seen, that may be the case pretty accurately.
> 
> Deducing from the markerlight usage in the 'rep, the Crisis and the Broadsides still remain as BS3 units.
> 
> That's about it, I'll come back with more if I notice anything worthwhile.
> 
> [edit: Oh, and the Riptide's Ion Accelerator is S8 Large Blast when overcharged. Not S9, remembering that it's been speculated.]
> 
> 
> *Extras*
> No mention at all about the Railgun on the XV104. And to clear things up, there's no railgun / railcannon difference. Rail rifles are the smallest caliber wielded by drones and Pathfinders, a heavy rail rifle is wielded by the Broadsides and the railgun is the Hammerhead's main armament.
> 
> To clarify, there are two 'Vre bodyguards for the commander in the battlereport armylist entry
> 
> Re-reading some parts of the batrep, the passage is worded in such way that it's actually not exactly possible to say whether it's S8 overcharged or just... well, interpret yourselves, good people : ) It goes like this "...the Riptide's overcharged S8 Ion Accelerator would have inflicted Instant Death on..." But I'd guess the rumours about normally it firing about 4 or so S7 shots and overcharged it would be S8 Large Blast would be rather near on the money.


----------



## nevynxxx

Limited edition codex???!!!

I guess red is website only?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

nevynxxx said:


> Limited edition codex???!!!
> 
> I guess red is website only?


You sound surprised? Every single 6E codex so far has also had a limited edition version, heck the Chaos Daemons had one for every single Chaos God.


----------



## nevynxxx

MadCowCrazy said:


> You sound surprised? Every single 6E codex so far has also had a limited edition version, heck the Chaos Daemons had one for every single Chaos God.


Well, put like that, no, not surprising. But I thought the others had sensible variations to do limited editions on, like you say, different for each Chaos god. I don't really see how they would do that for Tau, it'll just be different.

I was more surprised that we haven't seen any rumours about it.


----------



## The Sturk

Is it more or do those prices seem much higher than usual, even from GW standards?

I mean, $50 for a SINGLE plastic Broadside?! That just seems outrageous.


----------



## revilo44

Soz guys if these pics do not appear but here is the link to the website http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/a-big-tau-pic-collection.html?m=1


----------



## furyion

So do we know if the Cadre Fireblade can be taken in multiples?


----------



## The Sturk

At worst, its your standard Independent character, meaning you can have two at most. In either case, he'll likely be a cheap HQ option.

On the plus side, we now know that it is Jeremy Vetock who is the book author.


----------



## Zion

I spy Kroot and Vespid in that last image we got. Guess that wraps up the whole "in or out" debate about them.


----------



## Insanity

I love how the AUS prices aren't there......


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> I spy Kroot and Vespid in that last image we got. Guess that wraps up the whole "in or out" debate about them.


Unless the text says "The Cowardly Kroot and Vespid used to be part of the Tau Empire but now ally with anyone with enough resources, trophies or some other shit they want. So buy that Allie dex when it comes out".


----------



## GrizBe

*Keeps an eye out for Black Thunderhawks swooping in to take MadCow away for being onto the conspiracy*.


----------



## revilo44

Found this last night on faeit 

With April's White Dwarf only hours away now (tomorrow release), and many people receiving an early copy, the information has been rolling in quick. Here is what I was able to dig up this morning.


Please remember that these are still interpretations of what people are reading in the latest White Dwarf. There is still room for a margin of error.

via an Anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
today I got informed that the € price for the three Krisis Battlesuits is wrong, it's a typing error. The price will be 50,00€ - not 60,00€. I think it's good news for europe ;-)

via revenant J J on Warseer
the cover artist is Raymond Swanland.



via librerian_samae on Warseer
a few bits:
-seeker missiles SEEM to be a hard point option for suits
-nova reactor has some kind of 'gets hot' rule, from the way it's described in the battle rep it seems to be an auto wound (and choose what bonus yoiu get) as the riptide looses a wound every time he uses the ability (and fails whatever role he has to make, lol!)
-supporting over watch is army wide
-'cold plasma rifle' is an artefact of the French translation.
-sub munitions is an upgrade for hammer heads
- disruption pod is a 6+ (invulnerable???) save


via Sildani on Warseer 
It's worth mentioning that Farsight Enclave shoulder pads will be available to order separately.

Darkstrider's actual name seems to be Mayamoto. He makes the squad of FWs or Pathfinders he joins treat their target unit as having -1T.

Longstrike gives his tank BS5, Tank Hunter and Preferred Enemy: IG.

Ah, and the Battle Report is Tau versus Tyranids (Round 2! Fight!) with Deathwatch. The above from ATT.

via Dominic's comments on BoLS

--Disagree on his assertion about Crisis team size. Yeah, the image on the page describing the Commander has four suits (one white-helmet, presumably Shas'vre), but the player in the battrep only takes three: two 'ui and one 'vre, as we're used to. Additionally, every other shot of a Crisis team in the mag is 3 suits.

And it's not unknown for the photographers to get stuff wrong, either. Note the "action shot" of Darkstrider (...srsly, Vetock? El'myamoto? You couldn't come up with /anything/ better?); says he's leading a Pathfinder team, where in fact there's about as many Fire Warriors as there are Pathfinders in the picture.

--The Riptide apparently comes with a main gun, a support weapon system (TL plasma rifles and TL fusion blasters we've seen so far), and /five/ support systems.

--It looks like the Riptide's arm mounts are reversible, as the suit in the battrep has the main gun and shield switched (gun in left hand).

--...Speaking of support systems, Stealth, Crisis, Crisis Enforcer and Riptide armors all come with Multitrackers and BSFs built in (WD page 161, Codes page 70).

--Pathfinders appear to have lost a point of armor...

--...Maybe they left it back at base, with the Devilfish. In the battrep, two Pathfinder teams... no Devilfish in sight!

--Stealth suits still get Stealth and Shrouded.

--Might be another case of getting it wrong (it's a personal army, not a studio army), but the Hammerhead in the battrep has both SMS and a chin-mount burst cannon.

--Broadsides still get TL plasma or SMS as secondary weapons, in addition to a single Seeker on a shoulder mount if they want it.

--The Broadside's alternate primary, the High Yield Missile Pod, appears to be an amped-up MP rather than an SMS variant.

--The Recon Drone (the big one in the Pathfinder kit) sits in the turret cupola of a devilfish, and serves some kind of C&C and fire support role... and carries a burst cannon!

--It looks like the Commander comes with more than one set of hands (or his hands are poseable), as they're shown both open-handed and fists-clenched.

--The Dawn Blade is described as being a power glaive.

--Shadowsun's shield drones are not the standard type. Hers are called out specifically as MV52 Shield Drones.

--She also appears to be able to join units now, as in the battrep she is deployed in the middle of the stealth unit and later the 'nid player refers to the XV-15s as "her Stealth team" as a Zoathrope brood and Tyrant open up on them, finishing off the team and wounding her.

--Markerlights appear to be able to completely negate a cover save with a single hit. Other uses sound like they're the same.

--Submunition rounds are apparently an upgrade for the Hammerhead.

--Repulsor Impact Field: carried by one of the Shas'vre bodyguards. D6 S4 AP- hits to an attacker at initiative 10! It gacks a Genestealer at one point.

--Sun Sharks/Razorsharks are quite small. Article describes the main fuselage as Piranha-sized with Devilfish proportions.

--standard XV-8 is only shoulder-high on an Enforcer, which is only shoulder-high on a Broadside, which is barely more than waist-high on a Riptide! A Crisis suit doesn't even get eye-level with the Riptide's hips, and Stealth suits barely make it to the 104's knees! I think GK players are going to find themselves feeling a little... inadequate.

--All of the weapons, support systems, and heads from the Crisis, Enforcer, Broadside and Riptide kits (except the Riptide and Broadside main guns) are interchangeable with one another.
Source: http://advancedtautactica.com/viewto...st=0&sk=t&sd=a


via ( ) Sorry I lost track of where I got this last bit.
The new experimental weapon for pathfinders is a Ion Rifle. I don't know if the names of the new drones are out, but here goes:
Grav-Inhibitor drone, Pulse Accelerator -, and a recon drone. The others aren't mentioned, but a total of 6 different can be made from the Patfinder kit.


----------



## Crimson Shadow

So is the Enforcer what they're calling the XV8 Commander when you're not using it as a Commander?


----------



## bobahoff

Just prordered new tau :grin:

Wife gone fucking ballistic due to it being nearly £500 worth


----------



## Alex

Almost leapt straight into pre-ordering before realising using Farsight as my commander may stop me having some of the cool stuff so while I may want it..may not need it .



...Okay so I buckled for two Broadsides, so glad I only need the new stuff not a full army, damn thats pricy. Also not loving the Shield or the new Dawn Blade on the Farsight as much as the old one, so thats £30 saved.


----------



## nevynxxx

bobahoff said:


> Just prordered new tau :grin:
> 
> Wife gone fucking ballistic due to it being nearly £500 worth


Yeah, it's a good job I have no cash or that "all the suits" one click would be a bit of a no brainer....


----------



## bobahoff

I got seriously tempted by that but went for the farsight enclave and other goodies instead


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The broadsides look so much cooler than the first ones they made, they were an absolute pain.


----------



## bobahoff

Words_of_Truth said:


> The broadsides look so much cooler than the first ones they made, they were an absolute pain.


Amen to that, out of 4 broadsides with 2 railguns each, not a single one was straight. They all had a wierd kink in them, which meant I had to sit and try to straighten them out


----------



## CattleBruiser

Does this mean we can no longer use our shas'els and shas'os as HQs and have to buy a new one, or should we just plop them down along with our old broadsides and metal pathfinders and be like: deal with it?


----------



## nevynxxx

CattleBruiser said:


> Does this mean we can no longer use our shas'els and shas'os as HQs and have to buy a new one, or should we just plop them down along with our old broadsides and metal pathfinders and be like: deal with it?


I'd hope that enforcer armour is an upgrade..... If not that may decide it for the really pedantic peoples.

The battle force just has normal ones though.


----------



## Zion

From the WD the Enforcer Armour just looks alike a variant of the standard Crisis Suit with some minor enhancements. Now without the codex I can't be sure, but it doesn't look like it should be a huge issue to continue using the older suits.


----------



## jlay123

i've been reading around about 24" range pulse rifles, now im pissed.


----------



## CattleBruiser

wait, what!?!? they wouldn't do that to us...... right?........... guys, right?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some rules from Dakka, someone claims to have read the codex.
Source


> Hi dakkanauts!! I have traversed the universe unknown and have briefly gone through the tau codex (despite it being a pre release) so for those of you who haven't I just wanted to sum up some of the changes from the old to the new!
> Note to to admin: I WILL NOT be posting up full rules but describing them. If there's anything you may deem wrong do PM and edit the topic? Cool? Thanks!
> -Pulse weapons: rifle and carbine are still S5 AP5! Rifle is now 24' though and carbine is 18' and assault 2! With a new equipment called pulse accelerator however that increases the range by 6' people might find some good combos! Although I've scowled the entire book and army list section an it seems like there is no unit nor character who has access to it! (expect it to be FAQed)
> 
> Vespid!: the Vespid (and all units) are one point cheaper than originally and their gun ranges are increased by 6'. Armor of 4+.
> 
> Farsight: same without the 0-1 limit.
> 
> Shadow sun: still gakky but with extra goodies.
> 
> Dark strider: Mediocre HQ that decreases toughness by one and basically Hits and wounds marines on 2+ but they still have their save.
> 
> New ethereal HQ: Aun'shi (he's on the GW page) he has an honor blade and 2 modes like the GK champion, one is rending and the other is reroll failed saves.
> 
> Aun'va: new paradox of duality, makes the AP of your enemies weapons become your saving throw. So if an AP 1 wound is inflicted, your saving throw will then be 1+. THAT GREAT THAT AWESOME BUT WHY THE HELL WOULD THE INCOMPETENT ENEMY FIRE A LASCANNON AT THIS GUY?! Oh yeah no more improved stats as far as I saw.
> 
> Ethereals: all ethereals have some ability to improve the abilities of the people around them. Like counter attack or getting an additional shot at half range. Can't quite remember but these guys kinda of fill up the role left by the lack of librarians. Can actually see them being useful ._. Especially aun'shi.
> Ok I kind of remembered the powers the ethereals get: they can bestow FNP, additional shot at half weapon range, stubborn and monster hunter. Each of these are individual and can only be used one at a time so you've gotta choose. Except aun'va he can use 2.
> 
> Broadsides: they carry rail rifles that is S8AP1.
> 
> Riptide: pretty cool with option for T6 drone. Has a 5++ and 2+ with a possible 3++ if you use the nova generator thing. And gets a wound on 1 or 2. If you're planning on playing safe then skip this baby.
> 
> Any more questions? I'll update from time to time and if there is anything that will get dakka in trouble do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically Appended Next Post:
> Kroot are also now useless with only 1 attack (even the rifle doesn't give them an additional attack) BUT for additional 1 point you can give em sniper rounds 8D so you can basically get 20 snipers at 7 points each, infiltrate them and shoot the gak out of high toughness critters, tyranids beware!
> NO KROOT HQ.
> 
> Vehicle upgrades: disruptive field now increases cover save by 1+ but decoy launchers gives a constant 4++


----------



## Allos

The pulse Accelerator is a drone that is able to be made in the pathfinder kit. Since the drone adds the extra 6" does that mean Carbines can be 24"? so storm bolters with pinning.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Allos said:


> The pulse Accelerator is a drone that is able to be made in the pathfinder kit. Since the drone adds the extra 6" does that mean Carbines can be 24"? so storm bolters with pinning.


Which could be cool if pinning was ever really useful - most things seem to end up being either fearless or very high LD and don't really care.

But losing our extra 6" range over most standard guns could be a bugger - that means we're back to needing to be in easy charge range to rapid fire. Hopefully some of these buffing characters make our shooting good enough to be able to cope with that.


----------



## bobahoff

Well something had to give, you can't be expecting S5 30'' and supporting overwatch for 10 points a mini, swings and roundabouts


----------



## EmbraCraig

bobahoff said:


> Well something had to give, you can't be expecting S5 30'' and supporting overwatch for 10 points a mini, swings and roundabouts


Well yeah, as always with a new book - but the 30" range gun has been a Tau thing for so long now it'll still seems strange to be measuring 24" instead... 

Supporting overwatch is going to be interesting (with stealthsuits able to upgrade to do it at BS2, and I'm wondering if Crisis suits can do it with flamers... as well as the option to just keep your guys close together, obviously). Add to that a new Battlesuit system that makes units bounce off of you and take wounds when their charge succeeds, and it makes for an interesting shift in gears for a Tau player - thinking of how best to make things work when the charge does happen, rather than the only option to be running away all the time.

Less than a week to wait to find out how it all pans out - I'm looking forward to it


----------



## jlay123

bobahoff said:


> Well something had to give, you can't be expecting S5 30'' and supporting overwatch for 10 points a mini, swings and roundabouts


ok cool, so when you see ws 3 I 3 on your marines with 18" range bolters ill just tell you "well something had to give, you can't expect 4's all across the board, with combat tactics, free grenades, 24" s 4bolters, and ATSKNF while only being 3 or so points above a firewarrior"

wow, people are just eager to hate on tau and always have been i don't get it.
24" range is fucking stupid. plain and simple, the only redeeming quality of firewarriors has thusly been stripped away. wonderful, if this is true then i don't know if i'll be playing anymore.

and where the hell did this mentality of overwatch being so devastatng come from? OVERWATCH IS NOT EFFECTIVE! its a piss poor attempt at stand and shoot in fantasy that rareyl changes anything about a charge, ever. overwatch is almost useless, with the odds of doing any actual wounds to a unit almost abysmal unless you have lots shots, and oh sure firblade this and that +1 shot and such, cool so now your tellingme my new codex thats suppossed to be "so much more flexible" than our current one is pushing you to use a static gunline army to get the most out of the ew armywide special rule. if you think 24" range pulse rifles is fair then you must've though that GK were underwhelming, and that necron airforces in the current meta are'nt op, or that hell drakes aren't very good fliers. delusional.


----------



## furyion

I agree, pulse rifle range reduction would be a brutal beating with the nerf bat. Fire warriors wouldn't even be worth their points. I honestly hope that this batch of rumors is a sick joke.

And if a rail gun is s8, what will we have for a tank killer? That would put us with no weapons over strength 8 unless something else gets a boost.


----------



## Necrosis

furyion said:


> I agree, pulse rifle range reduction would be a brutal beating with the nerf bat. Fire warriors wouldn't even be worth their points. I honestly hope that this batch of rumors is a sick joke.
> 
> And if a rail gun is s8, what will we have for a tank killer? That would put us with no weapons over strength 8 unless something else gets a boost.


Rail Guns on Broadside are s8 while on the hammerhead its strenght 10.


----------



## Insanity

Yes there are 3 types of Rail weapons

there are
rail rifles, carried by Pathfinders
Rail guns, carried by Broadsides
and I believe the Hammerhead has a Rail Cannon.


----------



## projectda

Insanity said:


> Yes there are 3 types of Rail weapons
> 
> there are
> rail rifles, carried by Pathfinders
> Rail guns, carried by Broadsides
> and I believe the Hammerhead has a Rail Cannon.


ive heard its rail rifle, heavy rail rifle, rail gun.

edit: gw site confirms it.


----------



## furyion

That still sucks. I prefer to run no vehicles, but now I guess I have to include a hammerhead or hope for 6's on the pen roll against av13/14. Or deep strike some fusion suits...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

So I just pre-ordered my new Tau army based on the information we have, what do you guys think of my list? What should I improve? What upgrades should I take for my Riptide?

Put list in spoilers as it's pretty long and goes into details of my battle plan


How about we get the codex before we start crying about what we think is good or bad, heck allot of the complains here hold no ground as you are basing it on vague recollections of rules that you in turn misinterpret...
This video is for everyone who doesn't have the dex yet but still wants to complain about it's contentents...


----------



## furyion

:goodpost: Very true, I'll put some but-hurt ointment on. We're all getting impatient.


----------



## nevynxxx

MCC, very true, but I didn't listen to the vid, I get enough of that at home!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Meh, I'm guilty of doing the same thing. When the SoB WD came out I was a bit pessimistic but still hopeful the next WD that had the points costs would make the army viable but that turned out to be wrong. 12pts for a Battle Sister....

You wanna compare a Fire Warrior to a CSM? Pfft, compare a Battle Sister with a CSM, for 1 point you get +1WS/S/T/I.
But Sisters have a 6++... <--Fuck you and everyone else who thinks that's useful!

So far I think the 6E dexes have been pretty balanced, nothing has really screamed OP, Helldrake perhaps but I remember all the blogs etc stating it was useless and no one would take one when we got the rumours. Now all I read is about how the Helldrake makes MEQ armies useless etc etc etc.

Once the dex is out it wouldn't surprise me if people say Fire Warriors are the best infantry in the game for their cost or this unit is op and that unit is op.
So far it seems only the Kroot get pretty badly burnt but we dont have the rules yet so we dont know. Heck they might have a 2+ cover save if in terrain, can assault 12" and eat their victims to heal models that died during the battle. Then again they might be as shit as the rumours claim.

Only thing that worries me right now is that we have no SoB rumours at all, out of all the armies in 40K and Fantasy combined they need a re-release the most. Even more than the Tau do. Yet they dont even seem to be on the radar for a release, at least not this year.

I'm curious to see the rules as this is the first Xeno 6E book.


----------



## nevynxxx

Not sure where This came from, or if you need a G+ account to see it but hey. Some Spanish codex pages for anyone who would like to see....

Interesting that Barracuda in Spanish appears to be "Manta Ray"...


----------



## Wax

So scans in Spanish (I think) have been posted on the web. One solid piece of good info I could pull out of them: Pulse Rifles = 30" Joy, Joy!

Books might be showing up at my store today. I'll try to post more spoilers when I get home.

Also, Riptide is t6/w5. If you boost the big burst cannon it's 12 shots s6 rending, or something like that.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Wax said:


> So scans in Spanish (I think) have been posted on the web. One solid piece of good info I could pull out of them: Pulse Rifles = 30" Joy, Joy!
> 
> Books might be showing up at my store today. I'll try to post more spoilers when I get home.
> 
> Also, Riptide is t6/w5. If you boost the big burst cannon it's 12 shots s6 rending, or something like that.


That is good news - someone just being a wind up merchant. Because obviously we all need more reasons to have a moan on 40k forums . 

Good that the Riptide has un-instakillable toughness, and overcharging the big burst cannon sounds like a good laugh, if nothing else


----------



## nevynxxx

EmbraCraig said:


> That is good news - someone just being a wind up merchant. Because obviously we all need more reasons to have a moan on 40k forums .
> 
> Good that the Riptide has un-instakillable toughness, and overcharging the big burst cannon sounds like a good laugh, if nothing else


looks like Pathfinder's rifle range has dropped, but can be put back with a rone..... Interesting? Could be where the rifle came from.


----------



## bobahoff

FYI any pre orders made today or after will be delayed due to demand, so glad I did my order on saturday

Also limited stock in store on release day

In europe


----------



## SonofVulkan

Twenty Kroot with Sniper rounds at 140 points sounds like fun. 

"How much did you pay for that Chaos Icon again?... Nevermind, pack him up in his box."


----------



## Creon

It does look good for Kroot Snipers, especially as it's an upgrade round, not a new weapon.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GW just put up their Tau model video, 6min long. I'm pretty impressed for once. Bit disappointed that they didn't show the drone connected to a Devilfish or whatever it is you can attach the large pathfinder drone to.

I liked how they did the Firewarrior to Riptide scale thing, was pretty well done. Just a screen shake and it would have been perfect.







Here are some translations of the leaked Spanish dex.
http://fromthefang.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/spanish-tau-codex-leak-translation-yo.html


----------



## CattleBruiser

Kinda surprised about the devilfish. If you compare the devilfish to things like a Chimera (gain 1 point of side armour and skimmer but only have a burst cannon and gun drones instead of a multilaser and heavy bolter, also doesn't have the 5 models firing from the top rule or searchlights) i would have expected the devilfish price to drop to at least the 65-70 range


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Anybody out there got some spare cash just lying around? . . .No? . . . Damn.

. 
.
.

Looks like the kids are going hungry again this month. :shok:

(Thats a joke, by the way. :wink


----------



## Magpie_Oz

It takes at least 30 days for a human to starve to death, longer if you give bread and water. 

It's new Tau, the courts will understand!


----------



## Wax

Alright, I've got the Codex here in my hands so I can answer specific questions. Not sure how much longer I'll be up but fire away! If there is something I miss I'll try to get to it when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Wax said:


> Alright, I've got the Codex here in my hands so I can answer specific questions. Not sure how much longer I'll be up but fire away! If there is something I miss I'll try to get to it when I get up tomorrow.


What's the go with Overwatch ?


----------



## Wax

Magpie_Oz said:


> What's the go with Overwatch ?


Not sure what "go" means, but the army wide special rule 'Supporting Fire' means that every unit with a model within 6" of a friendly unit that is being charged will have the option to overwatch just like it was them being charged. The restriction of only one overwatch per assault phase still applies. This will probably lead to stacking one sacrificial unit in front of a gun line for some bazzilion shot overwatch goodness.


----------



## furyion

How many Cadre Fireblades can be taken per FOC slot?
Are the Broadsides high yield missile pods twin linked?
What is the Pathfinders ion rifle like?


----------



## furyion

And are targeting arrays still in the war gear list?
Do broadsides come with multi-trackers?


----------



## Wax

1 Fireblade per HQ slot

Yes the High Yield Missile pod option is twin linked. It is a 4 shot missile pod.

All Ion weapons have the option to 'over-charge' which gives them an extra point of strength, and makes them a blast or large blast (the Ripetide Ion accelerator can over-charge AND 'nova-charge). The over-charge also give Ion weapons the 'gets hot' USR. 

Pathfinder Ion Rifle: 30" s7 ap4 rapid fire

Targeting Arrays do not exist any more.

Broadsides get to choose one support system from the list, multi-tracker is one of the options.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Someone has translated all the weapon stats

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AomAypO7sks2dFIwcHlBQmlwTFpPd1JSYmowZUlCNXc#gid=0



Question, is there such a thing as the Remora drone in the dex? That large drone FW makes.


----------



## Insanity

Wow Heavy Burst Cannon: Nova rounds, Heavy 12


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Insanity said:


> Wow Heavy Burst Cannon: Nova rounds, Heavy 12


Yeah but you'll kill yourself when you do it as you also get Gets Hot!

On average you'll roll 2 1's, then again if you have a 2+ you will pass that allot.

With my luck I will roll 3 1's but fail 4 armour saves, trip over a hormagaunt and kill myself.

Riptide is pretty useless once it gets into CC, gaunts with poison sacks will take it down pretty easily.

Would be cool if you could have 2 Heavy Burst Cannons but afaik you can only have 1.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

If all the new Tau weaponry is AP4 I'm out, there's only one thing Tau needs and that is more AP3, if it's not provided for we're going to be shit again and I won't stand for it.


----------



## elmir

MetalHandkerchief said:


> If all the new Tau weaponry is AP4 I'm out, there's only one thing Tau needs and that is more AP3, if it's not provided for we're going to be shit again and I won't stand for it.


I'm sure GW will be very upset that you won't stand for it... 

Anyway, what's wrong with all the plasma weaponry and railrifles/cannons/guns? So what if not ALL weaponry is AP3...


----------



## furyion

Thanks Wax!
So with no targeting arrays available did suits get a BS upgrade or still BS3 for a basic Crisis?


----------



## Wax

Wax said:


> Broadsides get to choose one support system from the list, multi-tracker is one of the options.


So I need to read more carefully. _All_ suits come with Multi-tracker and blacksun filter. 



MadCowCrazy said:


> Question, is there such a thing as the Remora drone in the dex? That large drone FW makes.


Nothing from FW in the book. Although one could say that the interceptor drones the bomber is carrying are something like the Remora (better I think. In fact, the drones seem to me to be the only reason to take the bomber).



MadCowCrazy said:


> Would be cool if you could have 2 Heavy Burst Cannons but afaik you can only have 1.


Only 1 primary weapon for the Riptide. Heavy Burst cannon, or Ion accelerator for the cost of a meltabomb. You get one secondary weapon: TL SMS, TL plasma rifle, or TL fusion blaster (which are now range 18"! Hory sheeeit!)



furyion said:


> Thanks Wax!
> So with no targeting arrays available did suits get a BS upgrade or still BS3 for a basic Crisis?


The entire Codex is BS3 aside from HQ options (and Longstrike), which are BS5 (except Ethereals). Better warm up those Markerlights!


----------



## GrizBe

Via Faeit 212



> Tau Release: Due to Extreme Demand, Out of Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Retailers are already reporting that they are already having a hard time getting Tau models. I have included a letter from a UK company that was forwarded to me explaining that they do not expect to get some models until April 19th.
> 
> I am sure that GW stores will get all their orders, but be aware that the demand for Tau seems to be overwhelming the supply, and for some there may be a delay in getting the models that you want.
> 
> Here is the bulk of the letter being sent to customers of Dark Sphere Unlimited in the UK. I am unsure of other retailers that are effected, but I think its important that readers are aware there may be some delays.
> 
> A letter from Dark Sphere Unlimited via a reader from Faeit 212
> Dear Customers,
> Late yesterday afternoon we were informed that due to an unpredicted level of demand, Games Workshop are unlikely to be able to supply many of the new Tau models due for launch this Saturday.
> 
> According to a conversation we had with Games Workshop's Trade Department, virtually the entire range of Tau is now out of stock. Games Workshop's own site has removed the launch date and put an expected one to two week wait on these products.
> 
> A small part of the range (mainly the new Tau Codex) are unaffected and we should still receive significant quantities of these in time for Saturday; some of the others (e.g. Hammerhead) we still expect to receive this week but we will be unable to reorder additional stock for a small period. Unfortunately, the most popular new products (e.g. Riptide Battlesuit, new XV8 Commander and Commander Shadowsun) are in such high demand that instead of the hundreds that we requested we are likely to only end up with a handful, if any, for release day.
> 
> Based on current Games Workshop estimates we expect Riptides to be available in proper numbers around 19th April. In the mean time we have shifted the release date for those products to the 19th April since the stock shortage effectively pushes the release back to then. Any stock we receive in the meantime will be allocated in date order, so the earliest orders get the priority since they will be the customers who have been waiting the longest.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that this delay may cause and assure you that any frustration or disbelief you are experiencing is matched by all the staff at Dark Sphere.


----------



## furyion

Why didn't GW see this coming?


----------



## GrizBe

furyion said:


> Why didn't GW see this coming?


Probably because they've been neglected for so long and people have not been buying them, they didn't think there would be as big of a demand as their obviously is.


Same happened with Dreadful fleet, but in reverse... they thought because Space Hulk had sold so well, another limited box would do just as well.... they didn't think they'd end up with so many returned. I know for instance my local store sent back 7 boxes. 

GW just doesn't seem to have a clue about predicting sales properly.


----------



## nevynxxx

Same reason Apple "never see it coming". If you sell out, it makes good headlines, it makes people order more than they ordinarily would to compensate.


----------



## Creon

I suspect as well they thought the Tau were a "2nd tier army" and that the Daemons might have drained demand. I suspect they were overwhelmed with the buying frenzy.


----------



## GrizBe

Anyway.. gave that its own thread just to warn people... least it give some a chance now to get to their local stores early so they don't end up disappointed by not being able to get stuff.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

MetalHandkerchief said:


> If all the new Tau weaponry is AP4 I'm out, there's only one thing Tau needs and that is more AP3, if it's not provided for we're going to be shit again and I won't stand for it.


Just went through the list and it seems Tau have 11 Weapons that are Ap3 or better. If I'm not mistaken the old dex had 7 weapons of Ap3 or better.
So how much can I buy your Tau stuff for? I need a few Piranha if you have em, I prefer unbuilt and still in the box. I'll give you £5 for each Piranha.

We still dont know for sure how many of these you could potentially put in a list but my guess it's allot more than we could we the 4E dex. The Kroot Sniper rifle gives you the chance to take 120 sniper rifles in an army if you want to.
Ion Accelerator S7, Ap2 Heavy 3
Railgun S10, Ap1 Heavy 1
Fusion Blaster S8, Ap1 Assault 1, Fusion (hmm, the hell does that mean? Melta rule with a Tau name?)
Neutron Blaster S5, Ap3 Assault 1
Ion Cannon S7, Ap3 Heavy 3
Plasma Rife S6, Ap2 Rapid Fire
Seeker Missile S8, Ap3 Heavy 1, Single Use
Rail Rifle S6 Ap1 Rapid Fire
Heavy Rail Rifle S8 Ap1 Heavy 1
Long-Range Pulse Rifle SX, Ap5, Sniper (for Rending), Rapid Fire
Kroot Rifle with Precision ammo, SX, Ap6, Sniper, Heavy 1


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Compilation from Faeit 212

Source


> via Furstenburg from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Sorry my spanish is a little rusty
> 
> XV8s 22pts each. have a rule 'very sturdy' don’t know what this means. Relentless maybe? Eternal Warrior? They still choose 3 weapon/support systems. Sergeant models choose 3 but have access to ??character systems?? Shasvre in XV8 unit has extra attack. Bah!
> 
> Stealth teams 90pts for 3. Fusion blasters still 1 per 3 models for stealth suits. Drone controllers seem to be no longer essential. 1 stealth suit in squad can take up to 2 drones. One can take some kind of homing device. Teleport homer? shasvre can take markerlight 5 pts
> 
> Bonding knives 1pt per model across the board.
> 
> Firewarriors 9pts. free swap for carbines. photon grenades as standard. Shas ui can take markerlight for 15pts. EMP grenades 2 pts per model. Sergeant markerlight 15pts
> 
> Kroot 6pts. Infiltrate. Move through cover. kroot rifles AP5 in CC. Shaper 15pts. 4pts to upgrade shapers weapon to pulse rifle or carbine. 1pt per model for accurate munitions?? They get sniper quality AP6. HVY 1. Kroot all the way!
> 
> Kroot hounds 5pts
> 
> Devilfish unchanged. 80pts. 10pts to swap drones for SMS. Drones probably better as carbines assault 2 now.
> 
> Burst Cannon Assault 4 so 6 stealth suits can fire out 24 shots...
> 
> Pulse Carbine Assault 2. very nice....have cowardice rule? Pinning I assume. Wow. Pulse carbines much better now. Prob better than rifles...
> 
> I cant see anything about drones not being counted for morale
> 
> All drones T4 with 4+ save. units of drones anyone. Waste of time in firewarrior and pathfinder units as majority toughness.....
> 
> Fireblade grants additional Pulse shot if unit he is with doesn’t move. Only with rifles and carbines. 60pts can take 2 drones. independent character. Split fire
> 
> Both flyers have 2 seeker missiles. Fighter flyer spends 5 pts to upgrade burst cannon to Missile pod, giving it 6 S7 shots
> 
> Broadsides. 65pts. Change to 4 shot missile pods for free. Plasma rifles 5pt upgrade. Any model can take drones with no drone controller needed.
> 
> Sniper drones have 48" AP5 sniper rifle BS2. 58pts for unit (odd costing). Controller is BS5?? unit has stealth not shrouded...
> 
> Riptide 180pts. BS3. Nova reactor doesn’t work 1-2 and causes wound with no saves of any type. If works pick one of the overcharge abilities and its in effect until the start of your next movement phase. His shield drones also have missile pods and are T6 with 4+, 4++ save. Nova reactor declared at start of movement phase. burst cannon S6 AP4 8 shots, 12 if overcharged. Burst cannon standard. 5 pts for ion accelerator HVY 3 S7 AP2. Overcharge S8 AP2, large blast gets hot. Nova overcharge Large Blast S9 AP2, barrage. 2 defense drones for 25pts
> 
> Markerlights +1 BS per token and 2 Tokens equals ignore cover (as in you still spend tokens). or fire a seeker missile
> 
> Devilfish appears unchanged. 80pts, 2 gun drones as standard. Although it does fire out 8 S5 shots now that burst cannon is assault 4 and carbines assault 2
> 
> Hammerhead 125pts with rail cannon and 2 combat drones. 5 pts to get submunition round. free swap for ion cannon (not riptide one, smaller. S7 AP3, can be overcharged to S8 AP3, large blast gets hot!) free swap for burst cannon and SMS. can take 2 Seeker missiles 8pts each
> 
> pathfinder ion rifle S7 AP4, heavy 1 overcharge S8 AP4 blast gets hot!
> 
> Commanders cyclonic ion blaster S7 AP4 Assault 3. Overcharge S8 AP4 Blast.
> 
> Ethereal 50pts. can give feel no pain 6+, an extra shot to pulse weapons I think, or stubborn. Don’t understand last ability of the 4. Aunva can do 2 a turn.
> 
> If I read it right Shasvres give the unit the ability to consolidate move after they fire overwatch fire. Massive!!!!! Its called tactical retreat or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via From the Fang
> 
> Crisis Suits
> Appear to cost 22pts each now but can still only be taken in units of 3. No longer have the option of making them a team leader but rather you now just pay 10 pts to make them a Shas'vre. Makes sense to me as hardly anyone bothered to pay the extra 5 for shas'vre status. Shas'vre now boosts them to Ld 9 but loses 1pt of WS (I think we'll cope). Otherwise the stats are the same, no toughness boost like some rumours suggested. Get army wide special rule Supporting Fire which is the ranged overwatch assistance thing. Also they're "Very Bulky" although it sounds better in Spanish (muy corpulento!). The options are what will make these good or bad though. Difficult to look at upgrades though as they're on a chart rather than in unit entry like the other new codexes.
> 
> Riptide (Cataclismo in Spanish - again sounds better)
> Base cost of 180pts with a pretty impressive statline notably toughness 6 with 5 wounds. It's basic gun appears to be the heavy burst cannon which is S6 and EIGHT shots. Seems like the Nova Reactor will allow you to make this 12 shots too at the risk of Gets Hot. Not sure on the Spanish but looks like it rends too when Nova'd. Comes with an SMS which is pretty much the same as it was but can be swapped for a twin-linked fusion blaster or plasma rifle (which are again the same). The heavy burst cannon can be swapped for an ion cannon thing which starts at S7 AP2 with three shots but can be overcharged to S9 AP2 large blast.
> 
> Fire Warriors
> Still have a six member minimum but are 9 pts for essentially the same stats but now get Photon Grenades for free. Their gun is stil S5, 30" rapid fire. They can all take the "Ritual of Ta'lissera" rule for 1pt each which if memory serves from the old book, relates to bonding knives so presumably is leadership related (that page is nearly impossible to read even if I understood Spanish). Can still take a devilfish which are still 80pts and pretty similar. Difficult to tell much else without translating it all.
> 
> With the addition of Fireblade they can fire an extra shot with their rifles or carbines if they stand still.
> 
> Kroot
> Get 10 by default as before and can buy another 10 but they're now 6 pts each and come with 6+ armour. They're now S3 but retain their WS4 and the hounds are still I5 and are 5pts each. They can now take some sort of special precision ammo for 1pt per model which make their guns sniper rifles and hence Heavy. Hounds have Acute Senses and the whole squad can infiltrate meaning more precise Outflanking which is interesting. They've still got Stealth in forests and the kroot ox is pretty much the same but now 25pts.
> 
> Flyers
> Unfortunately they appear to be AV 11/10/10 but with 3 HP. Bomber starts at 160pts and fighter at 145pts. Aside from the Vehicle Upgrades (no sign of what they are or how much they cost) the fighter can take a missile pod instead of the burst cannon for 5pts. The quad ion cannon is S7 AP4 but can be boosted to S8 large blast which is obviously not much use against other flyers but good for ground vehicle hunting. With 6 S7 shots and two seeker missiles it doesn't look too bad for 150pts though. The bomber can twin-link it's missile pod for 5pts but otherwise will be better against ground targets as you might expect. Despite still being BS2 the fighter drones have S7 AP4 twin-linked guns which isn't bad at all when they appear to have interceptor too. They also seem to have afterburners (whatever they do).
> 
> Have to decide when I read the English book but at the moment they both look fairly viable. At least they're better than the DA ones already (which isn't hard of course).
> 
> Broadsides
> They're now 65pts each and still a max squad size of 3. Their twin-linked railguns are now S8 AP1 as was rumour but the missile pods they can swap them for are S7 AP4 with 4 shots. Their SMS are now twin-linked too which is pretty cool. They're then able to take various other options from the wargear table and still seem to get one support system each. They can take a seeker missile for 8pts which seems to be the standard cost of them now. The shas'vre is now Ld 9 which should help reduce the number of times they run off the board like they used to!
> 
> Pretty happy with these. If they do get the option of Skyfire as has been rumoured then they're going to be the goto anti-air for pretty much any army in the game. S10 would've been ridiculous so the S8 makes sense.
> 
> HQs
> Ethereals are 50pts and Fireblade is 60pts. There doesn't seem to be any option to take them in multiples as squad leaders unfortunately but for dirt cheap HQ to spend your points on something else then you can't complain. Better than the minimum 100pts a lot of armies have to spend.
> 
> O'Shovah/Farsight is 165pts and is still equipped the same. He still has Preferred Enemy (Orks) and can be joined by 7 crisis suits in his bodyguard. Sadly this seems to be the only FOC swapping that can be done.


----------



## Creon

Hammerhead/broadside gone to STR: 8? Well, that makes the Ion Cannon the Goto Hammerhead weapon. As shooting at Land Raiders is no longer possible, go for the STR: 8 blast.


----------



## nevynxxx

Creon said:


> Hammerhead/broadside gone to STR: 8? Well, that makes the Ion Cannon the Goto Hammerhead weapon. As shooting at Land Raiders is no longer possible, go for the STR: 8 blast.


Broadside is now a different gun to hammerhead.... Which makes sense with the size difference.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

MadCowCrazy said:


> MetalHandkerchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all the new Tau weaponry is AP4 I'm out, there's only one thing Tau needs and that is more AP3, if it's not provided for we're going to be shit again and I won't stand for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just went through the list and it seems Tau have 11 Weapons that are Ap3 or better. If I'm not mistaken the old dex had 7 weapons of Ap3 or better.
> So how much can I buy your Tau stuff for? I need a few Piranha if you have em, I prefer unbuilt and still in the box. I'll give you £5 for each Piranha.
Click to expand...

It's almost like he thinks Weight of Fire isn't how most armies get around 3+ and 2+ armor saves...



> We still dont know for sure how many of these you could potentially put in a list but my guess it's allot more than we could we the 4E dex. The Kroot Sniper rifle gives you the chance to take 120 sniper rifles in an army if you want to.
> 
> Kroot Rifle with Precision ammo, SX, Ap6, Sniper, Heavy 1


One of the things keeping Rangers and SM Scouts from being too ridiculous is the small max squad numbers. A Blob of 20 Kroot Snipers is going to be a bit frightening (and 2-3 blobs worth is even scarier) , that is 3 precision shots on average per shooting round...so much for protecting Characters and Special Weapons inside a squad. Better practice those look out sir rolls.


----------



## Creon

I think AP:1 Sniper Drones is even scarier. If you can still field 9 per HS, that's one fairly dead Terminator squad a turn.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Creon said:


> I think AP:1 Sniper Drones is even scarier. If you can still field 9 per HS, that's one fairly dead Terminator squad a turn.


I thought the sniper rifles on the drones were AP:5...


----------



## Zion

Faeit212 did a QnA with someone who had the codex already and here's what came out of it:



> * Tau QnA Rules Compilation *
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had a QnA session that went over 380 comments, so it was time pull what I could out of that so that other readers do not have to go through all those comments to find out what they want to know. There will be a lot of Tau information coming after this as well.
> 
> 
> Please remember there is still a slight margin of error on these. The codex is only a few days out now, so it will start getting exciting here very soon.
> 
> *Author*
> Jeremy Vetock
> 
> *Armwide rules*
> Supporting overwatch. If another unit within 6" gets charged you can fire overwatch also.
> At the start of the movement phase Ethereals choose 1 of the following:
> Stubborn
> an additional shot for all pulse weapons at less than half range (bad spanish though). Doesnt affect flyer bomb.
> Feel no pain 6+
> Can snap fire after running
> 
> Aun Va can choose 2
> 
> *Drones*
> Special drones are:
> All pulse weapons in the unit gain +6" range (Probably the Pulse Accelerator one)
> One grants a homing beacon, has a burst canon, and, as long as it's within 6" to any table edge, reserves may come in over said edge. (Big recon drone)
> One drone reduces the charge range of one nominated unit by d3 if it tries to attack the unit containing the drone. (Grav-inhibitor)
> 
> 
> sniper drones
> 1spoter+3drones are 58pts
> they have stealth and fire support special rules
> 13pt for spotter, 15 for drone
> 
> 
> you can now have 3 spotters and 9 drones in 1 unit and the sniper rifle is a 48" AP5 sniper rifle. Unit is over 20pts cheaper.
> 
> *Crisis Suits*
> Crisis suits are 22 points base
> T4 and BS3
> *Farsight*
> doesn't scatter from deep strike and he's the same cost as a current Hammerhead with railgun, multi-tracker, target-lock, and burst cannons.
> 
> *Riptide Battlesuit*
> Base cost 180pts
> Elite Choice
> Is not a 0-1
> 
> Overcharge is at start of movement phase and lasts til following movement phase.
> The riptide has 2 overcharge settings. One normal (+1S Large blast) and one Nova (+2S, Large Blast, Barrage).
> Other Nova abilities are 4d6 assault move, 3+ inv or the riptides smaller weapon (SMS, TL Fusion Blaster or TL Plasma) can fire twice
> 
> 
> Riptides Shield Generator is 5++, or 3++ Nova charged
> Nova Reactor 1-2 it overheats, take a wound, no saves.
> 
> can you nova charge the Riptide's 'Burst Cannon?
> yes, it becomes a Heavy 8
> 
> *HQ Foc changes*
> No hq choices that change force organization
> 
> *Fireblades*
> Fireblades a Force Commander-esque HQ choice or can you attach them in multiples to Firewarrior squads? No 60pts and one per HQ slot.
> 
> *Vespid*
> vespid blaster being S5 AP3 Assault 1 18" range
> 
> *Kroot*
> 1pt cheaper, move through cover, infiltrate, stealth in forests. 6+ save.
> For one point extra can change kroot rifles into HVY1 Ap6 sniper weapons. This is only what I can make out from Spanish Codex. its called precision ammunition or something. Kroot hounds 1pt cheaper with acute senses
> 
> 6pts a pop & 10-20 per unit with up to 3 krootox & 10 kroot hounds.
> Kroot are mostly the same but S3 & come with a 6+ armor save.
> 
> *Fire Warriors*
> Nine points each. Come with defensive grenades by default. EMP grenades are a point cheaper. Shas'ui can take a target lock and markerlight for 15 points.
> 
> *Broadsides*
> units of 1-3
> xv88 bots have special rules: fire support, "very big" (i guess bulky- strange as jet pack units already is bulky) unless its very bulky..
> can take ta lissera ritual for 1pt no idea what that is,
> 22pt base, shasvre 10pts(+1 attacK),
> same with 3 support/wep systerms as b4, can also take drones.
> so pretty similiar, from the old codex they are actue senses, deep strike and exactly the same stats for 3 pts less now
> 
> all battlesuits come standard with Multi-trackers and BSF built into there 22 point cost.
> 
> *Aun'shi *
> Is Back
> 
> *Troop Units*
> Firewarriors and Kroot only
> 
> *Ion Weapon Overcharging*
> +1S and Blast or large blast, depending on the gun
> Also gains the Gets hot! rule when overcharged
> 
> *Stealth Battlesuits*
> 30pts each
> 1 fusion per 3. burst cannons are now assault 4 though
> 
> 
> *Marker lights*
> Spend 1 token for +1BS (can spend more than 1), Spend 2 for 'ignores cover', spend 1 to fire seeker missile
> 
> *Flyers*
> AV11 front, 10 sides and rear. Quad ion cannon Hvy4 S7 AP4 can be overcharged to S8 large blast but gains gets hot
> 
> *Commander O'Shovah*
> He can have up to 7 Crisis suits as escorts.
> 
> *Anti Armour Weapons*
> S10 railcannons on Hammerheads, Fusion blasters now 18" and riptides ion gun being S9 on nova charge. Plus lots of potential S8 from hvy railguns and Overcharged Ion weapons
> 
> *Disruption Pod*
> Adds 1 to your cover save. ie stationary with no cover = 6+ cover save to vehicles. not sure what can take it
> 
> *Hammerhead*
> railcannon and drones come as standard for about 30-40pts cheaper than current codex(5pts extra for S6 AP4 submunition) or can swap for ion  cannon (HVY 3 S7 AP3, overcharce S8 AP3, large blast, gets hot!)
> 
> 125pts
> hp 4!! 13-12-10
> can take burst cannon and sms
> 
> 
> *Weapons*
> Pulse rifle has 30" range
> Burst Cannon are now Assault 4. That's 33% better!
> Hammerheads no longer have 2. they get 1 Twin linked one instead, or SMS (which ignores cover)
> Pulse Carbines are now Assault 2. That's 100% better!
> 
> -the pulse pump bomb thing for the sunshark bomber is 5-5, bomb, large blast, SINGLE USE... lol
> - pulse carbine is now 18" assault 2 5-5
> - pulse pistol 12" 5-5
> pulse rifle same
> - pulse rifle with large scope(I guess for fire cadre he has that on his model) 48-X-5-rapiud fire,sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> ion cannon; 60"
> normal: 7-3 heavy 3
> charged: 8-3 large blast, overheating, heavy 1
> 
> ion accelerator
> 3 types
> normal 72" 7-2 heavy3
> 72" 8-2 large blast,hvy1 gets hot
> 72" 9-2 some nova,large blast, over heat,artillery(maybe barrage)
> 
> i think rail rifle
> -rail rifle 30" 6-1
> -heavy rail rifle 60" 8-1 heavy1
> 
> ion rifle
> 30-7-4-rapid fire
> 30-8-4-overheat,"area"?
> 
> quad ion thing on the shark fighter
> normal 30-7-4-assault 4
> charge 30-8-4-hvy1 large blast,overheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sun shark bomber*
> 160 pt. 3hp, 13-10-10, 3pa
> drones with 2 2 3 4 1 4 1 7 4+
> equipment: induction generator pump something
> some sort of missile launcher
> network markerlight it seems(that is heavy 4 markerlighjt shots)
> 2 seeker missiles
> 
> can take something for 5pts and all other vehicle upgrades
> lots of special rules for interceptor drone
> 
> 
> *Sunshark fighter *
> 11-10-10 3hp 3pa
> 5pt extra for burst cannon(same with the bomber)
> can take all upgrades
> equipment: burst cannon and ionic quad turret
> 
> 
> *Fire cadre*
> 4 5 3 3 3 3 3 9 4 +
> barrage of fire
> split fire
> fire support
> independent character


----------



## The Sturk

All seems good, though if the bomber really is a single use only, that would suck. Though a Heavy 4 Markerlight is always nice.


----------



## Creon

Well, I don't know, I think that's a major downgrade on the drones. I figured they were using Rail Rifles, as they were in the current codex. Darn, time to retire them. Not Shrouded, takes Heavy Support, Sniper Rifle only. I mostly used them in this codex to sweep marines. Darn you GW!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Wex, could you post some info on Shadowsun? I take it she is still in the book?

What models have Rail Rifles now? Sniper drones used to have them, if Sniper Drones have the Ap5 gun then who has Rail Rifles?


----------



## Creon

I believe the Pathfinders still possess Rail Rifles.


----------



## furyion

Pathfinders have rail rifles and ion rifles. I'm hoping that they will have the ability to split fire so that the marker lights of the others can go elsewhere. And I do believe that GW just removed Sniper Drones as a valid option. 

Since targeting arrays are now gone and multi-trackers come equipped I think a very common set-up for crisis suits will be a fusion blaster plus a twin-linked weapon. As long as it still is a melta, at 18in range, that should make up for the loss of st10 railguns on Broadsides. Plus, you know, all the over charged weapons...


----------



## Zion

Faiet212 has some more stuff, including images in English. I'm not reposting due to points costs being visible, so instead you can find it here:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/04/tau-english-leaks.html#more


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just went through the list and it seems Tau have 11 Weapons that are Ap3 or better. If I'm not mistaken the old dex had 7 weapons of Ap3 or better.
> So how much can I buy your Tau stuff for? I need a few Piranha if you have em, I prefer unbuilt and still in the box. I'll give you £5 for each Piranha.
> 
> We still dont know for sure how many of these you could potentially put in a list but my guess it's allot more than we could we the 4E dex. The Kroot Sniper rifle gives you the chance to take 120 sniper rifles in an army if you want to.
> Ion Accelerator S7, Ap2 Heavy 3
> Railgun S10, Ap1 Heavy 1
> Fusion Blaster S8, Ap1 Assault 1, Fusion (hmm, the hell does that mean? Melta rule with a Tau name?)
> Neutron Blaster S5, Ap3 Assault 1
> Ion Cannon S7, Ap3 Heavy 3
> Plasma Rife S6, Ap2 Rapid Fire
> Seeker Missile S8, Ap3 Heavy 1, Single Use
> Rail Rifle S6 Ap1 Rapid Fire
> Heavy Rail Rifle S8 Ap1 Heavy 1
> Long-Range Pulse Rifle SX, Ap5, Sniper (for Rending), Rapid Fire
> Kroot Rifle with Precision ammo, SX, Ap6, Sniper, Heavy 1


Hardi-har-har.

The point is: they all suck against MEQ.

ALL OF THEM.

Neutron blasters: Carried by the most overcosted and terrible unit in the game, from any race.

Ion Cannon: About 300% as expensive as it should be, competes with Railgun.

Railgun: If you're using this on anything but tanks or huge hordes (submunitions) you're doing it wrong.

Rail Rifle: overcosted, 1 shot won't help kill marines, pathfinders only which means nobody will cash in a crucial markerlight for one. Don't even mention Sniper drone teams, suck suck SUCKAGE.

Fusion blaster: not even an option for MEQ hunting.

Seeker Missile: Now you're grasping for straws. Most people don't even take these anymore, not even for shooting vehicles.

Plasma Rifle: Overcosted, but is still the best (and ONLY) option. You CAN'T however field enough of them. Ever.



Against Marines, Tau are going to be doomed unless there's no new high rate of fire AP3 weaponry that doesn't cost an ocean of bananas. Or at least a 5-point decrease on Vespid.


----------



## Zion

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hardi-har-har.
> 
> The point is: they all suck against MEQ.
> 
> ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Neutron blasters: Carried by the most overcosted and terrible unit in the game, from any race.
> 
> Ion Cannon: About 300% as expensive as it should be, competes with Railgun.
> 
> Railgun: If you're using this on anything but tanks or huge hordes (submunitions) you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Rail Rifle: overcosted, 1 shot won't help kill marines, pathfinders only which means nobody will cash in a crucial markerlight for one. Don't even mention Sniper drone teams, suck suck SUCKAGE.
> 
> Fusion blaster: not even an option for MEQ hunting.
> 
> Seeker Missile: Now you're grasping for straws. Most people don't even take these anymore, not even for shooting vehicles.
> 
> Plasma Rifle: Overcosted, but is still the best (and ONLY) option. You CAN'T however field enough of them. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Marines, Tau are going to be doomed unless there's no new high rate of fire AP3 weaponry that doesn't cost an ocean of bananas. Or at least a 5-point decrease on Vespid.


While I can understand the frustration, I would hardly refer to Tau as "doomed". AP3 only gives them a slight boost against PA Marines, and realistically weight of fire still kills Marines just as well as it did before. And with what I've been seeing it's getting easier for Tau to pull that off too.


----------



## furyion

I rarely have problems with MEQ in the current dex and I play Fire Warrior line, so the new dex should make it no problem at all.


----------



## EmbraCraig

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hardi-har-har.
> 
> The point is: they all suck against MEQ.
> 
> ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Neutron blasters: Carried by the most overcosted and terrible unit in the game, from any race.
> 
> Ion Cannon: About 300% as expensive as it should be, competes with Railgun.
> 
> Railgun: If you're using this on anything but tanks or huge hordes (submunitions) you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Rail Rifle: overcosted, 1 shot won't help kill marines, pathfinders only which means nobody will cash in a crucial markerlight for one. Don't even mention Sniper drone teams, suck suck SUCKAGE.
> 
> Fusion blaster: not even an option for MEQ hunting.
> 
> Seeker Missile: Now you're grasping for straws. Most people don't even take these anymore, not even for shooting vehicles.
> 
> Plasma Rifle: Overcosted, but is still the best (and ONLY) option. You CAN'T however field enough of them. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Marines, Tau are going to be doomed unless there's no new high rate of fire AP3 weaponry that doesn't cost an ocean of bananas. Or at least a 5-point decrease on Vespid.


Wait, hang on... Are you writing off the new codex based on lack of AP3, but then judging the options based on the current codex's flaws? Please tell me you know that makes no sense...


----------



## projectda

guys, hes just a troll. ignore him, and he will get bored without the attention.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Zion said:


> Faiet212 has some more stuff, including images in English. I'm not reposting due to points costs being visible, so instead you can find it here:
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/04/tau-english-leaks.html#more


One interesting point from a quick look here, Cyclonic Ion Blasters and Airbursting Fragmentation Projectors are now 1 per detachment rather than 1 per army... so you can take 2 in a 2k army if you really feel the need.

Ethereals handing out buffs is sounding interesting, and Aun shi has a special rule that allows him to either reroll failed saves in close combat (with a 4++ save by the look of it), or gain rending... might keep him alive for an extra turn if you get caught, or let him take someone if you get really lucky...


----------



## The Sturk

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Against Marines, Tau are going to be doomed unless there's no new high rate of fire AP3 weaponry that doesn't cost an ocean of bananas. Or at least a 5-point decrease on Vespid.


By this logic, Necrons are a terrible codex.

As what's been said, mass fire will continue to be the most reliable way to take out MEQ grade models. We don't know the full details of the codex yet. Perhaps other anti-tank options will pop up so you can use the Ion Cannon. The Riptide even supposedly has a Heavy 3 AP3 weapon that can be charged into a Large Blast.

Wait for the codex to come out first before you judge it.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

EmbraCraig said:


> Wait, hang on... Are you writing off the new codex based on lack of AP3, but then judging the options based on the current codex's flaws? Please tell me you know that makes no sense...


Not at all, it could save face on fixing some of the now broken ap3 as well. But the bottom line is just that ap3 is an unintended weakness for Tau in the current codex, that is, unless you want to field way too many fire warriors and just roll lots and lots of dice. It has to get fixed one way or another.


----------



## Wax

MadCowCrazy said:


> Compilation from Faeit 212...


It's 'very bulky' as in they take 4 slots in a transport. There is no 'very sturdy'.



The Sturk said:


> All seems good, though if the bomber really is a single use only, that would suck. Though a Heavy 4 Markerlight is always nice.


The bomb is one use only, but the bomber makes another on a 2+. And it only has one markerlight. In all honesty, I'm not the best at judging a unit before I see it on the table but considering both the flyers fight for a slot with Pathfinders I can't see them being good. I just don't know what they can be used for effectively. 



MadCowCrazy said:


> Wex, could you post some info on Shadowsun? I take it she is still in the book?
> 
> What models have Rail Rifles now? Sniper drones used to have them, if Sniper Drones have the Ap5 gun then who has Rail Rifles?


Shadowsun: BS5, two fusion blasters (not twin linked, actually two), has the battlesuit system that causes Precision Shot on 5 or 6. Automatically has the warlord trait that lets her unit roll 3d6" for jet pack thrust moves. Has Infiltrate. If she is with stealth suits they get the automatically pass 'look-out-sir!' rule. Her XV-22 gives her multi-tracker, blacksun filter, stealth and shrouded, and allowes her to fire her fusion blasters at two different targets (one has to be the same as the unit she's with).
She can take one 'Command-link Drone' and up to two 'MV52 Shield Drones'. Command drone: nominate a unit within 12", they reroll 1s to hit for one shooting phase. Shield Drone: 3+ invul. Also, he drones are t4, thus if she is just with them she will have majority t4. Each drone costs 4 melta bombs.

Pathfinders have Rail Rifles. Up to 3 can exchange their Carbine and Markerlight for a Rail Rifle. 



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Ion Cannon: About 300% as expensive as it should be, competes with Railgun.


300% of 0 = 0. Great math there mang.


----------



## Zion

Wax said:


> It's 'very bulky' as in they take 4 slots in a transport. There is no 'very sturdy'.


"Very Bulky" models take up 3 slots each, not 4.


----------



## Wax

Zion said:


> "Very Bulky" models take up 3 slots each, not 4.


Ok.


----------



## Zion

I've been wondering if it's true that Sniper Drones, in addition to their weapons dropping to AP5, have legitimate Sniper Weapons now. If that's the case then they've potentially come out ahead of where they where.


----------



## Wax

Zion said:


> I've been wondering if it's true that Sniper Drones, in addition to their weapons dropping to AP5, have legitimate Sniper Weapons now. If that's the case then they've potentially come out ahead of where they where.


Yup. 48" sX ap5 Rapid fire, Sniper

Also, since the controller has BS5 as long as he's alive they hit on 2s.


----------



## The Sturk

Wax said:


> Yup. 48" sX ap5 Rapid fire, Sniper
> 
> Also, since the controller has BS5 as long as he's alive they hit on 2s.


It's a mixed bag. On one hand, the former railrifle could reliably thin down marine units. On the other, they can be a threat to higher toughness models and potentially termies. And since they are Rapid Fire, they can potentially get 18 shots off at 24 inches with a full unit. Not too bad. What is too bad is that they take up a heavy support slot (supposedly).


----------



## Creon

Strangely enough, still listed this way on the main GW site:

Tau Sniper Drone Teams are the ultimate anti-infantry weapon in the Tau arsenal. Each drone is equipped with a Rail Rifle that can fire a high velocity projectile at such extraordinary speed that it will punch clean through the armour of almost any adversary. The resultant mess is enough encouragement for most enemies to dive for cover, cowering in fear that they may be singled out as the next target.


----------



## Wax

The Sturk said:


> What is too bad is that they take up a heavy support slot (supposedly).


Yeah they are Heavy. You can get up to 9 drones (and 3 controllers) per slot.


----------



## furyion

What does the Fusion special rule do? The fusion blaster has that instead of melta
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AomAypO7sks2dFIwcHlBQmlwTFpPd1JSYmowZUlCNXc#gid=0


----------



## Wax

furyion said:


> What does the Fusion special rule do? The fusion blaster has that instead of melta
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AomAypO7sks2dFIwcHlBQmlwTFpPd1JSYmowZUlCNXc#gid=0


The Fursion blaster has the melta rule.


----------



## furyion

That's what I assumed, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Zion

Creon said:


> Strangely enough, still listed this way on the main GW site:
> 
> Tau Sniper Drone Teams are the ultimate anti-infantry weapon in the Tau arsenal. Each drone is equipped with a Rail Rifle that can fire a high velocity projectile at such extraordinary speed that it will punch clean through the armour of almost any adversary. The resultant mess is enough encouragement for most enemies to dive for cover, cowering in fear that they may be singled out as the next target.


That may be the old description. GW tends to no change those, even when the rules change, unless the models do. It's a bit annoying.


----------



## Insanity

For those who don't know about the Ta'lisssera, here is a link to a thread I posted a little while ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=122567


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Wex can you answer this. 

Marker Lights
- Precise +1BS for each spent token (can spend several)
- Strafe (Cost 2 tokens) The shots gain Ignore Cover rule
- Seeker Shoot a seeker missile for each spent token.

So you can pay 2 points to ignore cover, is this for the firing unit only or for your whole army?

If I remember correctly the old dex removed cover for your whole armies shooting.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Wex can you answer this.
> 
> Marker Lights
> - Precise +1BS for each spent token (can spend several)
> - Strafe (Cost 2 tokens) The shots gain Ignore Cover rule
> - Seeker Shoot a seeker missile for each spent token.
> 
> So you can pay 2 points to ignore cover, is this for the firing unit only or for your whole army?
> 
> If I remember correctly the old dex removed cover for your whole armies shooting.


From what I've seen the unit shooting the Markerlight can't use it (just like now) but I haven't seen if there are still Networked Markerlights.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> From what I've seen the unit shooting the Markerlight can't use it (just like now) but I haven't seen if there are still Networked Markerlights.


The unit shooting the markerlight has never been able to use it's own markerlight.

What I'm talking about is if I have a unit of pathfinders, they mark a unit with 2 markerlights. I have 2 Riptides, I use the 2 markerlights to remove the targets cover. Will both my Riptides shooting ignore the units cover or will only 1 Riptide benefit from ignore cover?


----------



## EmbraCraig

From the pics of the English codex that are going around, it's 'all weapons fired as part of this shooting attack gain the ignores cover special rule', so it only applies to 1 unit at a time - each unit needs to spend 2 markerlight tokens to get it.


----------



## Wax

MadCowCrazy said:


> *Wax* can you answer this.
> 
> Marker Lights
> - Precise +1BS for each spent token (can spend several)
> - Strafe (Cost 2 tokens) The shots gain Ignore Cover rule
> - Seeker Shoot a seeker missile for each spent token.
> 
> So you can pay 2 points to ignore cover, is this for the firing unit only or for your whole army?
> 
> If I remember correctly the old dex removed cover for your whole armies shooting.


It is per shooting attack, so you have to use two tokens for each unit you want to ignore cover.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> The unit shooting the markerlight has never been able to use it's own markerlight.


I know that. That's why I said "(just like now)". The thing is if Networked Markerlights are still in the codex (AND still work the same way) then the unit would be able to use the tokens.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

From looking at the pics I'm wondering if a unit of Marker Drones with a HQ Battlesuit would make sense if the HQ suit can take Drone Controller to give the 12 marker drones BS5.

Could we get some more info on the Signature Systems?

Is the Failsafe Detonator the same as in the old dex?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Do the effects of Markerlights last until the beginning of next turn, or only until the end of your shooting phase? I wonder if they can be used to help Overwatch.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

DestroyerHive said:


> Do the effects of Markerlights last until the beginning of next turn, or only until the end of your shooting phase? I wonder if they can be used to help Overwatch.


They can't.
You can see most of the rules here: Naftka

They all go away at the end of the shooting phase. There is a drone (I think it was a drone at least) that lets you Overwatch at BS2.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Ah well, that is something at least. Thanks for the link!


----------



## EmbraCraig

MadCowCrazy said:


> They can't.
> You can see most of the rules here: Naftka
> 
> They all go away at the end of the shooting phase. There is a drone (I think it was a drone at least) that lets you Overwatch at BS2.


The BS2 overwatch is Counterfire Defense System, you can see it in one of the English codex pics on that link - previous rumours have always stated it's an upgrade to stealth suits, but it's listed under general support systems and I don't see any restriction so it's possibly available on suits in general.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Oh, wait a minute here. You can activate your Markerlight counters in the Assault Phase in order to boost Overwatch (last pic). This could be useful if you have some extra Markerlight counters on a unit that wants to assault you. Well, seems like the Tetra's time to shine.


----------



## EmbraCraig

DestroyerHive said:


> Oh, wait a minute here. You can activate your Markerlight counters in the Assault Phase in order to boost Overwatch (last pic). This could be useful if you have some extra Markerlight counters on a unit that wants to assault you. Well, seems like the Tetra's time to shine.


But... it also says they are removed at the end of the phase.

So to use them on overwatch, you'd need to get them (from another unit) during that assualt phase. So from another unit performing supporting fire, presumably? I guess no reason why not - there's nothing to suggest that marker lights can't be snap-fired... so a unit of pathfinders camped near a firewarrior squad might manage to get a light or two on a charging unit, and allow the firewarriors to rapid fire at BS3 against the charge. That might put a few people off of trying the charge...


----------



## DestroyerHive

> So to use them on overwatch, you'd need to get them (from another unit) during that assualt phase. So from another unit performing supporting fire, presumably? I guess no reason why not - there's nothing to suggest that marker lights can't be snap-fired... so a unit of pathfinders camped near a firewarrior squad might manage to get a light or two on a charging unit, and allow the firewarriors to rapid fire at BS3 against the charge. That might put a few people off of trying the charge...


Possibly, but I was thinking more of shooting an excess of Markerlights onto a unit posed to assault. As an extreme example, lets say the Tau player hits the going-to assult unit with 6 lights. During that shooting phase, the Tau player actvates 2 of them so that he may hit on 2+. Then during the Assault phase, the Tau player activates the other 4, so that they may Overwatch on a 2+.

Edit: No wait, I understand now. The lights won't last until after the phase they've been shot. In that case yes, Overwatch Pathfinders may be useful.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Nice idea with the pathfinders and markerlights.

But Vespid. . . . hmm.

Looking at the new rules, they still seem a little over-priced (maybe unfair to judge without a play-through, but still . .).

However, they seem to have a more specific function now too. Stealth (ruins)? Fleet? Move through Cover? And now with an extra 6" range?

All these things may see them being used a little more aggresively with scouting or "sniping" being the main focus. Might even work occasionally too.

But I6? Hit and Run? I cant really see this working. Its a good combo in theory yes, but even at T4 and 4+ Sv, they wont last long enough to use it effectively I think.

Even so though, overall, I think I'll be giving them a try again. They may not be "fixed" in the way we all wanted, but they may still be more useful than before. Yup, I'll definitely be giving them a fair go before shouting "sucks sucks sucks" in a mewling rage.:wink:


----------



## The Sturk

DestroyerHive said:


> Possibly, but I was thinking more of shooting an excess of Markerlights onto a unit posed to assault. As an extreme example, lets say the Tau player hits the going-to assult unit with 6 lights. During that shooting phase, the Tau player actvates 2 of them so that he may hit on 2+. Then during the Assault phase, the Tau player activates the other 4, so that they may Overwatch on a 2+.
> 
> Edit: No wait, I understand now. The lights won't last until after the phase they've been shot. In that case yes, Overwatch Pathfinders may be useful.


So if Pathfinders can take the BS2 overwatch upgrade, then that makes them invaluable for Overwatch support, as it allows more chances for Markerlight hits.


----------



## locustgate

Sooo other than those that they have released are there any more new units?


----------



## EmbraCraig

locustgate said:


> Sooo other than those that they have released are there any more new units?


Apparently not - as with the recent few codexes, all of the new units get new models straight away.


----------



## locustgate

EmbraCraig said:


> Apparently not - as with the recent few codexes, all of the new units get new models straight away.


Damn I wanted space dwarf golems and a GOD EMPEROR DAMNED drop ship.


----------



## Zion

locustgate said:


> Damn I wanted space dwarf golems and a GOD EMPEROR DAMNED drop ship.


You were banking on the wrong rumours then. Thank Ghost21 for starting that shit. Even after he admitted he lied it kept cropping back up.


----------



## AwesomusPrime

What happened to the new battle force with the Piranha and three crisis suits? The old one is still up on the site, I had figured it would change when the models launched, but it's still there... Was that rumor not confirmed as I thought it had been?


----------



## EmbraCraig

AwesomusPrime said:


> What happened to the new battle force with the Piranha and three crisis suits? The old one is still up on the site, I had figured it would change when the models launched, but it's still there... Was that rumor not confirmed as I thought it had been?


The new battleforce is down for release in May instead of April, apparently. It's in the White Dwarf along with the rest of the Tau stuff, there doesn't seem to be any real idea why it's later than the rest of the stuff.


----------



## AwesomusPrime

Clear out back stock likely. Big rush on models and folks starting new armies, so sell off the old BForce to folks who don't realize a new, better one is coming.


----------



## Zion

EmbraCraig said:


> The new battleforce is down for release in May instead of April, apparently. It's in the White Dwarf along with the rest of the Tau stuff, there doesn't seem to be any real idea why it's later than the rest of the stuff.


Battle forces are a collection of loose sprues for those kits in a bigger box. If they can't even stock the little boxes to meet demand what chance is there for them to have the sprues for the battle force?


----------



## EmbraCraig

Zion said:


> Battle forces are a collection of loose sprues for those kits in a bigger box. If they can't even stock the little boxes to meet demand what chance is there for them to have the sprues for the battle force?


Well I had that thought, but chances are that these things are boxed up weeks before the release date starts, so the unanticipated demand wouldn't really effect things. Unless there's some reason that GW knew they couldn't cast up as much as normal for the Tau release... Whether that's supply issues down the line, or maybe they have something else on the go that's taking up production space/time </conspiracy theory butter>


----------



## Zion

EmbraCraig said:


> Well I had that thought, but chances are that these things are boxed up weeks before the release date starts, so the unanticipated demand wouldn't really effect things. Unless there's some reason that GW knew they couldn't cast up as much as normal for the Tau release... Whether that's supply issues down the line, or maybe they have something else on the go that's taking up production space/time </conspiracy theory butter>


I think Pre-orders might have cut into their plans when they ran out before the release occurred.

Either way Battleforces don't typically drop on release anyways. They tend to come a bit later in the month or the next month normally, if my memory serves me correctly on this.


----------



## GrizBe

> via the Faeit 212 inbox (anonymous)
> 
> the mail order delay is due to having sold 2 months worth of stock within just 2 days of preorder. Someone clearly underestimated how popular tau would be.


2 months worth in 2 days does seem a bit much unless they were going off the old selling rates for kits.... but would certainly explain why theres such delays on things and why such limited stock was sent to most stores.


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> 2 months worth in 2 days does seem a bit much unless they were going off the old selling rates for kits.... but would certainly explain why theres such delays on things and why such limited stock was sent to most stores.


Knowing how the bean counters function in a company that's likely the case. Hell when we get to Sisters I'll bet we go through a YEAR in two days based on current selling rates.


----------



## bitsandkits

2 months in 2 days lol what nonsense, you cant know how long stock is going to last if you have no record of sales because the item is new, they simply made an estimate and it fell short,better to under estimate and make more than to over produce and sit on it for months.


----------



## locustgate

This should be more in the fluff section, but is the new tau aircraft drones or are the maned...taued?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

locustgate said:


> This should be more in the fluff section, but is the new tau aircraft drones or are the maned...taued?


The lump (canopy) on top has a windscreen so my guess is it is Tautened


----------



## dirty-dog-

well finnally got to have a look at the dex, and play vs it.

wasnt too different from normal tau, just lots more of my orks dead due to even more shots being put into them. yay.


----------

